# WhatsApp bans WhatsApp PLUS users



## fiz:ik (Jan 20, 2015)

MOD EDIT: Please remember not to link to WhatsApp Plus APKs or download sources due to copyright issues (DMCA).

The time has come. The moody WhatsApp team does not like themeable apps with much more comfort for users than there own little app without customization options.

That's what you'll see












> *Why am I banned for using WhatsApp Plus and how do I get unbanned?*
> 
> WhatsApp Plus is an application that was not developed by WhatsApp, nor is it authorized by WhatsApp. The developers of WhatsApp Plus have no relationship to WhatsApp, and we do not support WhatsApp Plus. Please be aware that WhatsApp Plus contains source code which WhatsApp cannot guarantee as safe and that your private information is potentially being passed to 3rd parties without your knowledge or authorization.
> 
> Please uninstall your application and install an authorized version of WhatsApp from our website or Google Play. Then, you will be able to use WhatsApp.

Click to collapse



Source: https://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/general/105

I don't know if this thread here is "legal" because it is concerning WhatsApp PLUS.. but I just wanted to let you know guys :good:

light at the end of the tunnel

R.I.P. WhatsApp+
Very sad of WhatsApp Inc., or should I say Facebook? I think it was ****erberg's idea to shut down the better brother of WhatsApp.
Very very sad, instead of partnering up and exchange features they kill one of the best app ever. 
Normal WhatsApp wont be as good as the PLUS version... never.

Legends may sleep, but they never die.​


----------



## neowolfx (Jan 20, 2015)

*Banned*

Banned for 24 hours!!!!
Need help!!!


----------



## Army92 (Jan 20, 2015)

fiz:ik said:


> The time has come. The moody WhatsApp team does not like themeable apps with much more comfort for users than there own little app without customization options.
> 
> That's what you'll see
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks  I was about to create a thread like this, but then I've just seen your post.
Today I also have been banned for 24 hours because I'm using WhatsApp Plus.
Now, I have installed WhatsApp from the Play Store and I guess I just have to wait 24 hours before I can use it again.
See screenshot attached.


----------



## fiz:ik (Jan 20, 2015)

I backed up my WA+ data and escaped the ban I guess, running the original version :angel:

But to be honest.... it's a weird feeling seeing the original whatsapp.. I don't know.. but the design and the functionalities of the original app aren't contemporary anymore in my eyes


----------



## Army92 (Jan 20, 2015)

fiz:ik said:


> I backed up my WA+ data and escaped the ban I guess, running the original version :angel:
> 
> But to be honest.... it's a weird feeling seeing the original whatsapp.. I don't know.. but the design and the functionalities of the original app aren't contemporary anymore in my eyes

Click to collapse



Yeah, you're right. I've used WhatsApp Plus with material design theme and it looked so awesome.  The original one is just ugly :silly:

Edit: I honestly think they should have pushed a little message or a warning like "Your account will be banned in X hours because you may have violated our terms of service. Please install the original WhatsApp from the play store" or something like that.

Edit 2: I've wrote an email to WhatsApp regarding a possible unlock before the end of the 24 hours.
Surprisingly I just got an answer which is just a basic information about payment and stuff. Not a single word about the ban.


----------



## Paradoxumical (Jan 20, 2015)

Army92 said:


> Yeah, you're right. I've used WhatsApp Plus with material design theme and it looked so awesome.  The original one is just ugly :silly:
> 
> Edit: I honestly think they should have pushed a little message or a warning like "Your account will be banned in X hours because you may have violated our terms of service. Please install the original WhatsApp from the play store" or something like that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1
I wrote them a nice long angry email, I find the ban to be ridiculous. They should have at least released a notification or something before handing out the ban. They're just pushing their user database.


----------



## Tower1972 (Jan 20, 2015)

Got me too lol.. Oh well I rarely use it anyway and im sure alot of people will be upset about this.. The makers of whatsapp+ don't even charge for their work and ya still need a valid account with WhatsApp to even use it.. Either the official app starts allowing users to freedom of customization that + does or I'm taking my 99 cents elsewhere!!!  Lol


----------



## wulsic (Jan 20, 2015)

I wonder what happens if you keep using whatsapp plus, perma ban or what? They will probably bypass it anyway again but will they give a harder punishment then 1 day? I would really miss all the plus features which you can't get on the normal version. Well 22:22:53 Hours:Minutes:Seconds to go. Thankyou Whatsapp:good:


----------



## Wombatino (Jan 20, 2015)

I send an email to [email protected] and that is the answer I've got


----------



## Kutukcu (Jan 20, 2015)

too late. i'm banned


----------



## Paradoxumical (Jan 20, 2015)

Wombatino said:


> I send an email to [email protected] and that is the answer I've got

Click to collapse



Yeah, I got that too. I called them and they simply said it's a generic email being sent to everyone who's complaining about their bans. I told them I uninstalled Plus and installed the regular version, they refused to lift the ban. It's "punishment" of sorts.


----------



## shahroozs2 (Jan 20, 2015)

I am still use whatsapp+ without banning bullsh*t......guess I'm the Lucky one:fingers-crossed:


----------



## neowolfx (Jan 20, 2015)

*Anyone have a fix?*

Any fix on a short time?


----------



## mihir.mehta (Jan 20, 2015)

They don't even read emails


Sent from my HM 1S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## wulsic (Jan 20, 2015)

shahroozs2 said:


> I am still use whatsapp+ without banning bullsh*t......guess I'm the Lucky one:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Maybe it will come later at a specific time.


neowolfx said:


> Any fix on a short time?

Click to collapse



I am not sure but I think that whatsapp plus developers would think of a solution. But if whatsapp can see it again they might give a heavier punishment. There's nothing wrong with the original whatsapp but I just like the theming ability and to remove some retarded limits which just screws the whole audio files and images. Also it's nice to see when someone is online 
@mihir.mehta they won't talk about this with mail.


----------



## Kondra007 (Jan 20, 2015)

That's why I moved to Telegram. 
WA is becoming worse and worse every day.


----------



## djcoolguyno1 (Jan 20, 2015)

no problem here running whats app plus and i hope developers will find a way out of it soon


----------



## xpc21 (Jan 20, 2015)

Its a shame this, specially on android. had to uninstall plus and devs doesnt have a fix for that. WA is so awful, laggy and old and now they r banning because of their incompetence. Shame on you Facebook.


----------



## miroid (Jan 20, 2015)

*bye bye whatsapp*

if they still ban me after 24 hours i dont give a 
For me hangouts is better then stock whatsapp. its backups my pictures and i can use gifs.


----------



## Army92 (Jan 20, 2015)

Wombatino said:


> I send an email to [email protected] and that is the answer I've got

Click to collapse



Well, it's more than i got. So we just have to wait for the 24 hours to end folks.


----------



## zige (Jan 20, 2015)

I know that they are only giving normal copy&paste answers but still i wroted this to them, also gived 1 star on Play Store to Whatsapp.

"Hi,

I wrote this feedback to Play-store with 1 stars to yours app.

"This app is worthy of 1 star because Whatsapp force users to use original Whatsapp. Whatsapp Inc. is banning all users for 24 hours without even warning them if they are using 3rd party Whatsapp app example Whatsapp+. Reason is that Whatsapp+ is lot of better app with more customization because Whatsapp Inc. cant do better app than this crap so they choosed to ban Whatsapp+ and all of their issues. Disgusting. Shame on you!"

It's sad that you guys force people to use yours crap and ugly **** UI when you can't do better app than that crap. You lose yours face and i hope that you guys go to corner to shame on you.
Normal Whatsapp UI is outdated. It's sad that you guys can't even update it to better usable, only choosing to ban users which are using much better Whatsapp client. And you guys ban they even without any warning which is disgusting. Now i'm forced to use crap normal Whatsapp with crap UI. Fortunately i have only 2 weeks use left and i'm not paying other year before you piece of **** heads update your app better.

And i don't want original normal copy&paste answer. I wan't good answer which is handwrited and thinked also.


Regarding,

Ziggy Hulden"


----------



## TrypelZ (Jan 20, 2015)

shahroozs2 said:


> I am still use whatsapp+ without banning bullsh*t......guess I'm the Lucky one:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse




It will get you too


----------



## SifJar (Jan 20, 2015)

Seems like (for root users) it would be better to apply these sorts of mods via Xposed. For example, there exist a few modules already capable of theming individual apps:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/resflux-easy-android-theming-xposed-t2790940
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/apk-resxploit-theming-android-easiest-t2400369
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/mod-android-apps-theme-engine-theme-t2640728

As well as a few WhatsApp specific modules on the Xposed repo:

http://repo.xposed.info/module-overview?combine=whatsapp&sort_by=field_last_update_value

(some "themes" which seem to change just the emoji icons, and also a few other modules with various features).

I dunno how WhatsApp are detecting Plus users, but I would hazard a guess that using the official app with these Xposed modules is probably fine. Chances are they're checking the installed app to make sure it's signed with the right key or has the correct hash or something, and Xposed won't change any of that.

EDIT: And of course, this is no good for non-rooted users (myself included). But then, I personally have absolutely zero problems with WhatsApp as it is, and wouldn't think of replacing it with a modified version.


----------



## mirhl (Jan 20, 2015)

This is just another further reason to not pay them _and_ use alternative programs.. such as telegram


----------



## Kernel ranger (Jan 20, 2015)

I've just escaped the ban, whats app regular just looks very weird, the Plus one rocks! So what's wrong with custom skins and more options?


----------



## L3R0N (Jan 20, 2015)

Ughh got me to. Uninstalled the plus version and installed the normal version but I still got 20:09:06 to go. Shame on them for putting such a ban without so much as a warning. When my year is up which is in two months they're not getting my 0.99 cents again.


----------



## zige (Jan 20, 2015)

SifJar said:


> Seems like (for root users) it would be better to apply these sorts of mods via Xposed. .

Click to collapse



Yeap but unfortunately there isn't Xposed to ART... But fortunately there is Telegram <3

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------




L3R0N said:


> Ughh got me to. Uninstalled the plus version and installed the normal version but I still got 20:09:06 to go. Shame on them for putting such a ban without so much as a warning. When my year is up which is in two months they're not getting my 0.99 cents again.

Click to collapse



I maded to uninstall before they banned me but yeah i'm not giving anymore money to them. There is Telegram what i'm using.


----------



## PabloW49 (Jan 20, 2015)

i have 300 friends in whatsapp.... and now i am alone :laugh:


----------



## Army92 (Jan 20, 2015)

PabloW49 said:


> i have 300 friends in whatsapp.... and now i am alone :laugh:

Click to collapse



Enjoy the silence! :highfive:


----------



## JynAlek (Jan 20, 2015)

mirhl said:


> This is just another further reason to not pay them _and_ use alternative programs.. such as telegram

Click to collapse



+1


 Telegram is a lot better, Whatsapp is only a piece of sh** made by "lazy devs"


----------



## niekschoemaker (Jan 20, 2015)

zige said:


> I know that they are only giving normal copy&paste answers but still i wroted this to them, also gived 1 star on Play Store to Whatsapp.
> 
> "Hi,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I suggest we just all give them a bad rating, if we all do it we have a bigger chance of actually getting noticed


----------



## PabloW49 (Jan 20, 2015)

Army92 said:


> Enjoy the silence! :highfive:

Click to collapse



I suddenly get frightened  :silly:



greetz from germany


----------



## jeppooo921 (Jan 20, 2015)

..


----------



## DevilMayEmo (Jan 20, 2015)

This is hilarious, i love how they warn us on their page about whatsapp plus being potentially unsafe due to privacy and that our information may be leaked to other sources.

for refernce: 


> Please be aware that WhatsApp Plus contains source code which WhatsApp cannot guarantee as safe and that your private information is potentially being passed to 3rd parties without your knowledge or authorization.

Click to collapse



I was like, wait, wut? Facebook, that's the concept of your site, that's what your  WHOLE company is built upon. Stealing data from the masses, and you! *YOU* feel the need to to warn me about the METHODS with which *YOU ACTUALLY EARN YOUR GOD DAMN MONEY?*

Holy hell..

I just gave them one star. Screw them! I don't even give a damn about the ban, replies can wait. It's just that irony that kinda got to me.


----------



## vladimir_carlan (Jan 20, 2015)

I see people keep saying that Whatsapp+ just offer more skins and customisations. Is not only this. Whatsapp+ its a total rip-off of Whatsapp and broking copyright rights in so many ways... I can't blame Whatsapp for this. Don't like their official app? Then don't use their services.  There's tons of free apps doing same thing in Play Store. Any app developer will do the same thing as Whatsapp developers did. If i make a clone of Viber app, name it Viber+ and put a pink Viber-like icon how long you think will take until Viber will come on my ass?


----------



## dacorsa (Jan 20, 2015)

Hope to find a solution !

Thanks 

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F con X-Note 7.0


----------



## kawashima85 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sorry but about wa+  i had read somethink about uknow sercers and privacy...If I remove the app I will be OK with privacy of the massages or I need to restore my phone?sorry my bad English


----------



## vladimir_carlan (Jan 20, 2015)

zige said:


> I know that they are only giving normal copy&paste answers but still i wroted this to them, also gived 1 star on Play Store to Whatsapp.
> 
> "Hi,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So you rated an app with 1star because you are not allowed to use another app to access their services? :-/


----------



## jeppooo921 (Jan 20, 2015)

zige said:


> I know that they are only giving normal copy&paste answers but still i wroted this to them, also gived 1 star on Play Store to Whatsapp.
> 
> "Hi,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So true! I copied a part of that reaction and also rated 1 star :thumbup:
It's already f*cked up they're banning you. But worse is that they don't warn or anything. :thumbdown:

Thanks  :thumbup:

Sent from my Xperia Z1


----------



## TrypelZ (Jan 20, 2015)

But why the hell do they ban us then? It has to be our willing if someone "can" steal our data. Whatsapp and Facebook ARE stealing. And i can use whatsapp OR whatsapp +,the money for the subscription goes to whatsapp and their devs so they have to start thinking. Maybe whatsapp + just has another method to get our data and so whatsapp does not get is so they are pissed off? ^^


----------



## lector007 (Jan 20, 2015)

well its time for telegram to take over


----------



## zige (Jan 20, 2015)

vladimir_carlan said:


> So you rated an app with 1star because you are not allowed to use another app to access their services? :-/

Click to collapse



No, i rated app with 1 star because UI is terrible, quality is terrible, feel of app is terrible and it's also outdated for my opinion. Also Whatsapp is raping my pictures quality badly. Only worsten of picture raping is Kik messenger and Fb. I'm not giving bad ratings to app if i don't like devs or something. I'm giving bad ratings to app which is bad like normal Whatsapp app. But this is how i feel. I'm sure that everyone isn't thinking like me and that's okay.


----------



## L3R0N (Jan 20, 2015)

The worst part is that the message says "you may have violated" so they're not even sure whether you violated it or not. I doubt they even know what their TOS is because if they did they'd have told us outright that we violated their terms.


----------



## TrypelZ (Jan 20, 2015)

kawashima85 said:


> Sorry but about wa+  i had read somethink about uknow sercers and privacy...If I remove the app I will be OK with privacy of the massages or I need to restore my phone?sorry my bad English

Click to collapse



You are talking about Whatsapp and Privacy. This does not fit in one sentence 

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------




L3R0N said:


> The worst part is that the message says "you may have violated" so they're not even sure whether you violated it or not. I doubt they even know what their TOS is because if they did they'd have told us outright that we violated their terms.

Click to collapse




+1 on that.


----------



## vladimir_carlan (Jan 20, 2015)

zige said:


> No, i rated app with 1 star because UI is terrible, quality is terrible, feel of app is terrible and it's also outdated for my opinion. I'm not giving bad ratings to app if i don't like devs or something. I'm giving bad ratings to app which is bad like normal Whatsapp app. But this is how i feel. I'm sure that everyone isn't thinking like me and that's okay.

Click to collapse



These are all legit reasons to rate an app with 1 star. Why you didn't rated like this 2 days ago? The UI was still laggy and ugly.


----------



## DevilMayEmo (Jan 20, 2015)

TrypelZ said:


> But why the hell do they ban us then? It has to be our willing if someone "can" steal our data. Whatsapp and Facebook ARE stealing. And i can use whatsapp OR whatsapp +,the money for the subscription goes to whatsapp and their devs so they have to start thinking. Maybe whatsapp + just has another method to get our data and so whatsapp does not get is so they are pissed off? ^^

Click to collapse



They don't give a crap about our data, they're facebook. It's just an awkward way for a company to say things. They should have just left it at you are banned for using 3rd party software. Which, actually, is in terms of violation, whether it is justified is another question.  Freedom is a b**** i guess.

Just down vote them to hell, i'd be so happy to see that stupid app just fade away once and for all. I knew the moment facebook laid hands on it that i no longer want to be a part of it. All your friends being on it, however, is really screwed up.


----------



## vladimir_carlan (Jan 20, 2015)

L3R0N said:


> The worst part is that the message says "you may have violated" so they're not even sure whether you violated it or not. I doubt they even know what their TOS is because if they did they'd have told us outright that we violated their terms.

Click to collapse



You know what is the funny thing? They don't actually need to know their ToU to ban you.  You don't even need to broke their ToU to ban you. Whatsapp ToU states very clear that your account can be suspended for "any or for no reason".


----------



## zige (Jan 20, 2015)

vladimir_carlan said:


> These are all legit reasons to rate an app with 1 star. Why you didn't rated like this 2 days ago? The UI was still laggy and ugly.

Click to collapse



Because i wasn't using Whatsapp 2 days ago. I have used Whatsapp+ last about 2 years so i hadn't option to see normal Whatsapp. Now i have seem it and those are my opinion on that app.


----------



## Half Decaf (Jan 20, 2015)

I went ahead and installed WhatsApp and WhatsApp+ just for the ban. I appreciate the attention.:silly:


----------



## kawashima85 (Jan 20, 2015)

TrypelZ said:


> You are talking about Whatsapp and Privacy. This does not fit in one sentence
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No sorry I want to say after delted app (whatsapp plus), can be a relation for my normal massage sent with whatsapp and server or same thing else of old whatsapp plus?


----------



## zige (Jan 20, 2015)

DevilMayEmo said:


> All your friends being on it, however, is really screwed up.

Click to collapse



This is sad because only 4 of my 98 contacts are using Telegram. But fortunately 4 of those are people which i chat most so it isn't bothering me. They didn't know about Telegram until i told them about it and they also think that Telegram is looking better than Whatsapp.

---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------




Half Decaf said:


> I went ahead and installed WhatsApp and WhatsApp+ just for the ban. I appreciate the attention.:silly:

Click to collapse



I appreciate you mate! 

---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------

Also what is funny... One of my friend was using Whatsapp+ almoste 4 months ago until she changed to normal Whatsapp. Now she has used normal Whatsapp from Play Store 4 months and still she got banned. And what's the reason? This:



vladimir_carlan said:


> You know what is the funny thing? They don't actually need to know their ToU to ban you.  You don't even need to broke their ToU to ban you. Whatsapp ToU states very clear that your account can be suspended for "any or for no reason".

Click to collapse


----------



## demlasjr (Jan 20, 2015)

I started using Telegram too, even if there are few people using it.

However, I'm using a modified Whatsapp with material design (it's not Whatsapp Plus) and I'm not banned. On other account I'm using the (defunct) OGWhatsapp which wasn't banned either.

But...on a third number I tested Whatsapp Plus I am banned.


Don't you guys feels like "Hey! What are we paying for ?". If we pay for a hosting and goes down, shouldn't they just pay us ? We paid to have a service which they stopped working for us.


----------



## nydmt (Jan 20, 2015)

**** whatsa'p


----------



## zige (Jan 20, 2015)

demlasjr said:


> I started using Telegram too, even if there are few people using it.
> 
> However, I'm using a modified Whatsapp with material design (it's not Whatsapp Plus) and I'm not banned. On other account I'm using the (defunct) OGWhatsapp which wasn't banned either.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Watchout mate, read this: http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/0...ers-until-they-switch-to-the-official-client/
I want to highlight to you one thing from there:

"*Bans are occurring on at least one other 3rd-party WhatsApp client, WhatsAppMD, so it can likely be assumed that any usage of a 3rd-party WhatsApp client at the moment may get you temporarily banned*, at least until workarounds are developed. According to the developer of WhatsAppMD, the fix may be as simple as changing the app signature to match the official app's. If that solution does work, you'll likely see it implemented shortly."


----------



## TrypelZ (Jan 20, 2015)

kawashima85 said:


> No sorry I want to say after delted app (whatsapp plus), can be a relation for my normal massage sent with whatsapp and server or same thing else of old whatsapp plus?

Click to collapse



Sry i don't understand what you want to say.

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------




DevilMayEmo said:


> They don't give a crap about our data, they're facebook. It's just an awkward way for a company to say things. They should have just left it at you are banned for using 3rd party software. Which, actually, is in terms of violation, whether it is justified is another question.  Freedom is a b**** i guess.
> 
> Just down vote them to hell, i'd be so happy to see that stupid app just fade away once and for all. I knew the moment facebook laid hands on it that i no longer want to be a part of it. All your friends being on it, however, is really screwed up.

Click to collapse



Best thing is that they want to involve ads im whatsapp ( they are going to test it with favebook messenger first )

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------




zige said:


> Watchout mate, read this: http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/0...ers-until-they-switch-to-the-official-client/
> I want to highlight to you one thing from there:
> 
> "*Bans are occurring on at least one other 3rd-party WhatsApp client, WhatsAppMD, so it can likely be assumed that any usage of a 3rd-party WhatsApp client at the moment may get you temporarily banned*, at least until workarounds are developed. According to the developer of WhatsAppMD, the fix may be as simple as changing the app signature to match the official app's. If that solution does work, you'll likely see it implemented shortly."

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info m8


----------



## demlasjr (Jan 20, 2015)

zige said:


> Watchout mate, read this: http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/0...ers-until-they-switch-to-the-official-client/
> I want to highlight to you one thing from there:
> 
> "*Bans are occurring on at least one other 3rd-party WhatsApp client, WhatsAppMD, so it can likely be assumed that any usage of a 3rd-party WhatsApp client at the moment may get you temporarily banned*, at least until workarounds are developed. According to the developer of WhatsAppMD, the fix may be as simple as changing the app signature to match the official app's. If that solution does work, you'll likely see it implemented shortly."

Click to collapse



Thanks mate! The whatsapp I mainly use is the official whatsapp, but only with the design modified. I'm wondering, are they checking for the signature or only for hardly modified version. Mine have no features, but only new design.

I also read that some people who are still using Whatsapp+ got the counter reset until they installed the official Whatsapp. Since then, the counter hasn't started.
Mine is at 20 hours, even if I'm using OGWhatsapp on the banned number.


----------



## zige (Jan 20, 2015)

Still if developers find a fix and Whatsapp find way to block that fix too i think not many developers want to play that cat & mouse game. So i think that Whatsapp is gonna win this game, unfortunately.


----------



## Army92 (Jan 20, 2015)

TrypelZ said:


> Sry i don't understand what you want to say.

Click to collapse



I think what he is trying to say is that if he's deleting his whatsapp + will he be able to see his messages in the original whatsapp version.
My answer: Yes, whatsapp+ and whatsapp are using the same mechanism to encrypt and save your messages in a database on your sdcard so you can easily restore them when setting up whatsapp.


----------



## ROADKING17 (Jan 20, 2015)

What's app please refund me my 99 cents.. Thank you


----------



## demlasjr (Jan 20, 2015)

zige said:


> Still if developers find a fix and Whatsapp find way to block that fix too i think not many developers want to play that cat & mouse game. So i think that Whatsapp is gonna win this game, unfortunately.

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure they will win this game, but not the war. They will lose users. This is a great reason to users to leave the overrated Whatsapp. I always wanted to stop using it, but I couldn't due to friends.


----------



## TrypelZ (Jan 20, 2015)

zige said:


> Still if developers find a fix and Whatsapp find way to block that fix too i think not many developers want to play that cat & mouse game. So i think that Whatsapp is gonna win this game, unfortunately.

Click to collapse



Hopefully not.


----------



## zige (Jan 20, 2015)

demlasjr said:


> I also read that some people who are still using Whatsapp+ got the counter reset until they installed the official Whatsapp. Since then, the counter hasn't started.
> Mine is at 20 hours, even if I'm using OGWhatsapp on the banned number.

Click to collapse



I was using Whatsapp+ until i saw that news what i linked. Then installed official Whatsapp and i haven't been banned. Maybe i was lucky because one of my friend wasn't even she used Whatsapp+ 4 months ago...

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------




demlasjr said:


> I'm pretty sure they will win this game, but not the war. They will lose users. This is a great reason to users to leave the overrated Whatsapp. I always wanted to stop using it, but I couldn't due to friends.

Click to collapse



You are right mate. They will lose the war, i hope so. But i also understand that developers don't want to play cat & mouse long and they will give up... But until then i will encourage all developers!


----------



## demlasjr (Jan 20, 2015)

zige said:


> I was using Whatsapp+ until i saw that news what i linked. Then installed official Whatsapp and i haven't been banned. Maybe i was lucky because one of my friend wasn't even she used Whatsapp+ 4 months ago...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





It looks like WhatsappMD just found a way already LOL. It just need the "extras"

https://plus.google.com/102613809832589771759/posts/i8hKYjLJnnS


----------



## hello00 (Jan 21, 2015)

im pretty sure w+ will release a workaround


----------



## Exelios (Jan 21, 2015)

lol piece of **** company banning people instead of getting to work and making a decent app.

We have a PR stunt like the OnePlus who wanted girls to put hot pics, how did that end up for the company? 

Piece of **** companies who's services I will never use in my life, OnePlus and Whatsapp.


----------



## ElDainosor (Jan 21, 2015)

*it's happening (in a bad way)*

It's happening the same with 3rd party facebook apps.
What facebook do to change this?
Changes their policies on the mobile API to make developers, who wants to create their way to use facebook, leave their work. Apps like klyph or Atrium stop their work, and now are dead, now in the market there's fast, spatio, and they have troubles too.
I hate this stuff about "using the stock app" when you have creative minds outside doing great stuff.
Do you want people use your stock app? Add something their want with 3rd party apps, and add it. No matter what it is, if you want people stays into your app, please, think to change "the bad thing" your app has. 
The facebook app needs some hard optimization (a 100mb package between FB app and Messenger) and every update make it worst.
Whatsapp... well, just read all the comments on this thread and see it by yourself.
-Sorry for my bad english-


----------



## demlasjr (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it costed them more time to develop the ban system than would need to make a better "official" app. ****ty business...I expected that when Facebook bought them...


----------



## vawaid (Jan 21, 2015)

Im using wa+, if I got banned, I rather say good bye.


----------



## XavC (Jan 21, 2015)

What to think of this:

I have been a long time user of WA+. Been using it for well over 1.5 years I think. Recently I changed back to official WhatsApp due to the Oman themed 'new'  and defunct versions of WhatsApp+.  Did rafalense quit the project? I even got banned while running a legit WA copy, just because I used to run WA+. It's insane.


----------



## VictorotciV (Jan 21, 2015)

Telegram is waiting all of you...


----------



## ROADKING17 (Jan 21, 2015)

Telegram s**ks


----------



## Zevin64 (Jan 21, 2015)

I haven't been banned....yet. 

I live in the Caribbean and everyone uses WhatsApp (ppl are just now getting off blackberry smh) so switching to something else isn't an option. Oh well.


----------



## VictorotciV (Jan 21, 2015)

ROADKING17 said:


> Telegram s**ks

Click to collapse



Tell me three disadvantages of Telegram compared to WhatsApp (regardless the user base).

In Telegram you can create your own client without risk of banning, it's cloud-based (so you never lose your messages and it's multiplatform), it's faster, you can send documents of any type (up to 1 GB per file), you can be in a group with up to 200 members or talk with someone without sharing your number to all of them, and a long etcetera.

So why it s**ks?

PS: I feel like a Telegram commercial LOL


----------



## ink718 (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry i missed it. I dont really use whatsapp but what was special about whatsapp plus?


----------



## ROADKING17 (Jan 21, 2015)

VictorotciV said:


> Tell me three disadvantages of Telegram compared to WhatsApp (regardless the user base).
> 
> In Telegram you can create your own client without risk of banning, it's cloud-based (so you never lose your messages and it's multiplatform), it's faster, you can send documents of any type (up to 1 GB per file), you can be in a group with up to 200 members or talk with someone without sharing your number to all of them, and a long etcetera.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you create your own theme with telegram? Or install a theme? Emojis on there are a few nothing like what's app plus.. To me telegram seems like a normal messaging app.


----------



## zige (Jan 21, 2015)

XavC said:


> Did rafalense quit the project?

Click to collapse



I has used rafalense version all the time until today because of what Whatsapp did so he/she isn't quited the project.

---------- Post added at 04:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 AM ----------




ROADKING17 said:


> Telegram s**ks

Click to collapse



I appreciate your opinion but it's better if you also tell us why it sucks? Everyone has right to own opinion but if you just throw words like this it don't give good picture of you. Just tell to community why you think that Telegram sucks?


----------



## ROADKING17 (Jan 21, 2015)

zige said:


> I has used rafalense version all the time until today because of what Whatsapp did so he/she isn't quited the project.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Scroll up I just explained how I felt and reasons being


----------



## zige (Jan 21, 2015)

ROADKING17 said:


> Can you create your own theme with telegram? Or install a theme? Emojis on there are a few nothing like what's app plus.. To me telegram seems like a normal messaging app.

Click to collapse



Can you create your own theme with official Whatsapp? Or install a theme? Also Telegram has same emojis like Whatsapp have. Telegram is option to official Whatsapp. Anybody hasn't said that Telegram is better than Whatsapp+ and all the talk what here has been is that "Telegram is better than official Whatsapp" which is right.


----------



## VictorotciV (Jan 21, 2015)

ROADKING17 said:


> Can you create your own theme with telegram? Or install a theme? Emojis on there are a few nothing like what's app plus.. To me telegram seems like a normal messaging app.

Click to collapse



Those are features of WhatsApp Plus, not WhatsApp's. But if you are a developer, you can make your own app using the open API and code of Telegram and add all the things you want (you can see some examples such as Telegram X with dark themes or Telegram+ in Google Play).

OK, in this sense is not as advanced as WhatsApp Plus, but that doesn't mean it s**ks...


----------



## ROADKING17 (Jan 21, 2015)

VictorotciV said:


> Those are features of WhatsApp Plus, not WhatsApp's. But if you are a developer, you can make your own app using the open API and code of Telegram and add all the things you want (you can see some examples such as Telegram X with dark themes or Telegram+ in Google Play).
> 
> OK, in this sense is not as advanced as WhatsApp Plus, but that doesn't mean it s**ks...

Click to collapse



Sucks to me when I have to revert to something lower like going from a Mercedes to a Toyota.. This thread is about what's app plus and not what's app


----------



## VictorotciV (Jan 21, 2015)

ROADKING17 said:


> Sucks to me when I have to revert to something lower like going from a Mercedes to a Toyota.. This thread is about what's app plus and not what's app

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, we have very different perspectives and no one will change the other's opinion. When I buy a car I'm looking for more than a beautiful bodywork (themes). Call me when you can carry five people in your customized coupé (200 members group) or attach a trailer (send PDF or APK files). End of the conversation, I'm leaving.


----------



## Sturdy_99 (Jan 21, 2015)

Waiting for them to ban me.


----------



## axlslash_gnr (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned, really weird of whatsapp to ban without prior notice. Really sucks.


----------



## henriluiz (Jan 21, 2015)

banned by whatsapp+ use too, start using telegram right now


----------



## karthi1 (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm still Using whatsapp+ without ban ...  
I must be very lucky ? 

Sent from my Micromax A310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jeevan_500 (Jan 21, 2015)

waiting  for the whatsapp+ to find a workaround to bypass this ban


----------



## Triplo (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned me too (12am india),i used whatsapp+ just the day before and uninstalled it because wanted to install an updated version,then i installed whatsapp (stock) again same day.Then yesterday got banned while using then stock Whatsapp.Really sucks.
Well,who needs whatsapp ,better just spend the day with friends than chatting with 'em on Whatsapp.


----------



## hello00 (Jan 21, 2015)

just wait for itt

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------




karthi1 said:


> I'm still Using whatsapp+ without ban ...
> I must be very lucky ?
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



just wait for it


----------



## crimsonedge03 (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned. Tried to escape it by installing official WhatsApp but I was too late. Thankfully the counter had already reach 13 hrs so I only have to wait for half a day.


----------



## Trupal Patel (Jan 21, 2015)

Waiting 13hrs to see what they can do more?
Banning for more 24 hrs?
Will wait till this ends..but cirtainly will not install normal whatsapp ...

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## anazhd (Jan 21, 2015)

Copied /Whatsapp folder from my old phone backup and inside, there's a folder called PLUS (which I don't think will affect anything), dated more than a year ago. Just a folder.  Still got banned. I'm *not running any modified whatsapp apk* since late 2013. Speaking about it, since whatsapp 'read' that specific folder, isn't that privacy breach? such detection, very modified.

maybe if I rename one of the folder inside /Whatsapp/ , let say, My Neighbor Naked Collection PLUS, will I got banned in the future too? 

just a folder and there's nothing modified on my whatsapp. nothing. zero. not whining, just wondering and sharing this bulls*** false alarm on my case. to make it worse, they reply the same automated email to me although I asked them to check any log on their end, or anything they got to prove I'm using a modified whatsapp.

13 hours to go. no big deal, except for my work related whatsapp group. they don't care about our priority right?


----------



## Moopow (Jan 21, 2015)

12 hrs for me....

---------- Post added at 06:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 AM ----------

After reading this thread I have found out about telegram.... I have installed it and it seems cool so far... I only have 3 friends on it.... I would definitely switch to it if more people came on board and join the protest of abandoning WhatsApp


----------



## vishnuushankar (Jan 21, 2015)

Telegram is much better than this thing but less users mean less fun. Telegram should promote them self with some ads on medias


----------



## Moopow (Jan 21, 2015)

Just like what you all have said it's disgusting how they ban us without any warning....

---------- Post added at 07:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 AM ----------




vishnuushankar said:


> Telegram is much better than this thing but less users mean less fun. Telegram should promote them self with some ads on medias

Click to collapse



Yup... I agree... Especially with what is happening now

---------- Post added at 07:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 AM ----------

I think it will be difficult to persuade others to switch who have been using the official WhatsApp


----------



## kibmikey1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Pretty sure the team already knows people will try for a workaround.  I think there's an ulterior motive at hand here...


----------



## fuarkgl3 (Jan 21, 2015)

I will wait for whatsapp+ to bypass this ****


----------



## msohail_7 (Jan 21, 2015)

Im using Whatsapp+ and its working fine but my bro's WA+ is banned...?


----------



## Borwe (Jan 21, 2015)

It's facebook. Becoming ****ty like Apple products, and blocked as hell like Microsoft products. I see facebook deing soon.


----------



## mandarjoshiin (Jan 21, 2015)

zige said:


> Because i wasn't using Whatsapp 2 days ago. I have used Whatsapp+ last about 2 years so i hadn't option to see normal Whatsapp. Now i have seem it and those are my opinion on that app.

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## karthi1 (Jan 21, 2015)

hello00 said:


> just wait for itt
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm still waiting :-/ 

Sent from my Micromax A310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 21, 2015)

*Ads*

I also just read on the news that Facebook is considering adding advertisements to WhatsApp. 
Seems like they're digging their own grave..


----------



## sohebq (Jan 21, 2015)

M still surviving


----------



## kanivier (Jan 21, 2015)

I ain't banned yet, so am gonna uninstall WA+ and wait for the fix


----------



## Trupal Patel (Jan 21, 2015)

anazhd said:


> Copied /Whatsapp folder from my old phone backup and inside, there's a folder called PLUS (which I don't think will affect anything), dated more than a year ago. Just a folder.  Still got banned. I'm *not running any modified whatsapp apk* since late 2013. Speaking about it, since whatsapp 'read' that specific folder, isn't that privacy breach? such detection, very modified.
> 
> maybe if I rename one of the folder inside /Whatsapp/ , let say, My Neighbor Naked Collection PLUS, will I got banned in the future too?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup:
So they are reading-detecting 
/whatsapp/PLUS folder...
Hope someone working on fix reading this...
And yeah thats rediculous that you don't use whatsapp+ still getting banned.
Sent from galaxy y GT-S5360


----------



## Guido83 (Jan 21, 2015)

I am using WA+ for years and I am not banned yet


----------



## androidmud (Jan 21, 2015)

*how to uban*

i think it will help u 
www(DOT)apknexus(SPACE) .com/2015/01/how-to-unblock-whatsapp-plus-ofiicially.html


----------



## royest (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm not banned yet..i removed plus folder and i'm waiting to see if i will be banned


----------



## Svid (Jan 21, 2015)

I got banned for using the original WhatsApp apk with meterial style.
Well 12 hrs till cooldown ends


----------



## quorn23 (Jan 21, 2015)

niekschoemaker said:


> I suggest we just all give them a bad rating, if we all do it we have a bigger chance of actually getting noticed

Click to collapse



And the point is? We all used a third party app which is against the terms of service. It's like complaining to a car dealership that you can't go skiing with your car. :silly:


----------



## Ninja_Gundam (Jan 21, 2015)

Reporting from Italy, still on , no ban for now ^_^;
Btw, plenty of users always same chitchat blabla about useless things... wth care about material design , round avatars (ugly for me) ecc.!?!?!? >_<

I switched on whatsapp+ coz if u have amoled phone, u can set all dark themed ecc. and save battery! And if u are a little blind  u can customize colors for high contrast ecc., 
Plus a lot of nice feature like see from userlist when contacts are online ecc. (things that was avaible on icq in 90s... that even now skype destroied on awful mobile client... -_-)
If the bigguys of whatsapp can do that in original version..no need to use modded apk , but noo hell, follow the flow of kids liking material design before do something good....blah


Chooo


----------



## shaggydiamond (Jan 21, 2015)

demlasjr said:


> Thanks mate! The whatsapp I mainly use is the official whatsapp, but only with the design modified. I'm wondering, are they checking for the signature or only for hardly modified version. Mine have no features, but only new design.
> 
> I also read that some people who are still using Whatsapp+ got the counter reset until they installed the official Whatsapp. Since then, the counter hasn't started.
> Mine is at 20 hours, even if I'm using OGWhatsapp on the banned number.

Click to collapse



What design are you using?


----------



## demlasjr (Jan 21, 2015)

shaggydiamond said:


> What design are you using?

Click to collapse



First I started playing myself with Whatsapp. Now, I started using WhatsappMD since I don't have enough time. 


BTW people,  go to Play Store and rate Whatsapp 1 ?.  That's all they deserve. Make them suffer a bit. We can bring to 3 stars the rate

Sent from my GT-I9505 32GB


----------



## RealFreddyBananas (Jan 21, 2015)

shahroozs2 said:


> I am still use whatsapp+ without banning bullsh*t......guess I'm the Lucky one:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Same here, though I'm using WhatsappMD, but it seems they've started banning those users as well...


----------



## Fishawy (Jan 21, 2015)

This has been just posted by the developers. I believe this is the end of WhatsApp+.

https://plus.google.com/+MounibAlRifai/posts/99mmV7RA7ne

Shame.


----------



## gork1975 (Jan 21, 2015)

It seems that WhatsApp plus is going down forever. 

Got this Info on g+


----------



## sumeetchopra89 (Jan 21, 2015)

*whatsapp*

thanks  for  this information


----------



## alexandruvlad (Jan 21, 2015)

Shame on the the official app developers for this push&shove decision.
Hopefully losing around 5% of their user-base (migrating to Telegram for example) will prove a point. If they care at all.....


----------



## Dimitris Dinozzo (Jan 21, 2015)

here I am :silly:


----------



## xpc21 (Jan 21, 2015)

It's funny to think, ironic even in present day in an open system like android has always been, people have this kind of attitude, and not because of causing problems, but by their incompetence. If this was not a desperate attitude, then I would say that dictator because if you say no to something which is open source, I think your argument is over. We live in a society and world where everything is actually created, copied, exemplified and improved, if you can not live with such factors do not go trying to be innovative and try to be creative, much less try to ban those who could be better than you as this only certify their lack of evolution. Shame this situation.


----------



## ekksman (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't think I've ever read an instruction manual, terms of service and terms of conditions before, maybe the odd occassion here or there, a simple warning would have been nice, I'm only annoyed because of my work and family group


----------



## Trupal Patel (Jan 21, 2015)

Make your rating one star on play...
And move on to other options..
I think its a legal procedure and even if it's possible to take whatsapp+ back it would take more days then we can think...

Its wierd but i checked it on titanium backup app...i have a backup previously but now whatsapp backup is also missing with this ban...

NOTE: And 1star on thier face for banning devs of whatsapp plus for something they can't include or add in their app...it's your inability that whatsapp plus is famous for themes and other mods...
We'll use what we like to use they shouldn't tell us...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## the_scotsman (Jan 21, 2015)

I find all this rage quite hilarious. The 3rd party apps are in violation of the Whatsapp ToS. You're luck to have gotten away with it this long.

When XDA was issued with a cease & desist, surely this was a hint that they were serious about it. 

Giving them a 1 star on Play isn't going to do anything whatsoever.  Ratings are onyl good for new upcoming apps, to let others know what it's like. But everyone already knows what Whatsapp is like


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you very much..... now I'm safe from being banned by switching to the normal Whatsapp. Maybe I'll moving to the Telegram in near future.

Why I use Whatsapp+? :
- I can send pictures & videos in full size/quality.
- Themes/UI customization

P/S: You might want to delete "PLUS" folder from the Whatsapp folder .

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## sweetdreamz338 (Jan 21, 2015)

So there is still time to unban aprox 7 hours but the Q is all our chat and data will be there.
I also moved the Plus folder out side whatsapp. 
Fingers crosses for the chat history.


----------



## Truepeace (Jan 21, 2015)

*Still not banned*

Still using whatsapp plus without any ban


----------



## Ninja_Gundam (Jan 21, 2015)

Ban a modded apk can be ok..but search in my phone and control if i have a determinated folder like PLUS i think it's a bit illegal....
Btw, installed original client... OMG what a awful graphics\color.. just want to puke  even telegram have nicer colors 
I put 1 star review and ask to at least have a dark theme to choose, please do the same, better than nothing.


Chooo


----------



## the_scotsman (Jan 21, 2015)

Ninja_Gundam said:


> Ban a modded apk can be ok..but search in my phone and control if i have a determinated folder like PLUS i think it's a bit illegal....
> Btw, installed original client... OMG what a awful graphics\color.. just want to puke  even telegram have nicer colors
> I put 1 star review and ask to at least have a dark theme to choose, please do the same, better than nothing.
> 
> Chooo

Click to collapse



Lol it's not illegal. It's one of the permissions you agree to when you install it. Permission to read the contents of your sd cards and installed apps.


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 21, 2015)

the_scotsman said:


> Lol it's not illegal. It's one of the permissions you agree to when you install it. Permission to read the contents of your sd cards and installed apps.

Click to collapse



Indeed.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## shaggydiamond (Jan 21, 2015)

I think I dodged a bullet here.  In my country (holland)  everyone uses WhatsApp, could not really afford a ban.  Switched to stock WhatsApp and removed the PLUS folder outside of the WhatsApp folder. 

I highly recommend using WhatsAppX if you use Xposed and stock WhatsApp. 
I wish people would just switch to telegram or other apps.   Secretly wishing Facebook would incorporate ads so people would migrate to telegram or other apps.  

It's a sad day for WhatsApp plus users


----------



## Marília de Oliveira (Jan 21, 2015)

I think this a slutty with users they did it because it was losing pro whatshap plus + normal and whatshap horrible, ugly and creativity beyond the bugs they never tidy there now invent to put link in the app will get worse than it already is. .. I will quit using the whatshap'm using telegran that is much better than the beautiful whatshap and lightweight and is being improved gradually! I was the refalense would create a better application that whatshap and without bureaucracy where everyone can make their subjects your changes.

Sent from my D5833 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## demo84 (Jan 21, 2015)

Let's promote Telegram!!!  Use this pic on your whatApp profile picture when they unlock you!!


----------



## solidsatras (Jan 21, 2015)

Why is everyone promoting Telegram over TextSecure? Last time I searched for an alternative (around March 2014 I think) Telegram had a bad cryptography and was a mere clone of WA. 
https://missingm.co/2014/02/fightin...of-mobile-cross-platform-encrypted-messaging/
http://www.cryptofails.com/post/70546720222/telegrams-cryptanalysis-contest

I'm using TextSecure ever since and the only complain would be the still missing iOS-version. 

Was there a new development in this area? 

Sent from my SlimKat powered N10


----------



## TrypelZ (Jan 21, 2015)

androidmud said:


> i think it will help u
> www(DOT)apknexus(SPACE) .com/2015/01/how-to-unblock-whatsapp-plus-ofiicially.html

Click to collapse




This does not do **** cause the ban is serversided from them. The only thing is that your phone freezes after giving root acces. Also AVG PRO gave a big warning so i uninstalled it.


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 21, 2015)

solidsatras said:


> Why is everyone promoting Telegram over TextSecure? Last time I searched for an alternative (around March 2014 I think) Telegram had a bad cryptography and was a mere clone of WA.
> https://missingm.co/2014/02/fightin...of-mobile-cross-platform-encrypted-messaging/
> http://www.cryptofails.com/post/70546720222/telegrams-cryptanalysis-contest
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Old story.....?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Truepeace (Jan 21, 2015)

The WhatsappMD dev said that Whatsapp are checking the app signature to see if it matches their signature, so changing the app signature to match the official app's is a suggested fix. However, some users were banned even after trying Whatsapp plus for a day a long time ago and then switched to the official app. Some of them suggested removing the Plus folder from inside Whatsapp's folder. I'm clueless but it is still working on my device


----------



## Ninja_Gundam (Jan 21, 2015)

Using now this : 
xposed/modules/theme-engine-theme
at least to change bubbles color of messages... -_-

And Holo Themer xposed module too to put black contactlist ecc.

what a mess btw...


Chooo


----------



## ROADKING17 (Jan 21, 2015)

Don't know why they banned it after all this time it's not like they weren't getting their yearly subscription fees. Are they upset that someone took their app and made it better? Or is it like with any other app once it becomes real popular they wanna screw it up and piss people off


----------



## TrypelZ (Jan 21, 2015)

ROADKING17 said:


> Don't know why they banned it after all this time it's not like they weren't getting their yearly subscription fees. Are they upset that someone took their app and made it better? Or is it like with any other app once it becomes real popular they wanna screw it up and piss people off

Click to collapse



They should just hire the whatsapp + devs and everyone would be happy.


----------



## Moopow (Jan 21, 2015)

TrypelZ said:


> They should just hire the whatsapp + devs and everyone would be happy.

Click to collapse



I agree ?


----------



## DJ AJ (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm going to keep using whatsapp plus and keep getting banned 

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Trupal Patel (Jan 21, 2015)

Edit : I know privacy issues and server may be selling data to third party..
But
i don't send nuclear launch codes or Bank Accont password over whatsapp+.

And also some people are silly to use and announce (i.e. Some Bloggers) whatsapp plus as next future version of whatsapp and "BGR India" has also an article on this issue...
They annoyed whatsapp authorites i think... 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sohebq (Jan 21, 2015)

DJ AJ said:


> I'm going to keep using whatsapp plus and keep getting banned
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



2nd ban will be permanent 

Sent from Galaxy Note 3 (The beauty & beast)


----------



## aHanSolo (Jan 21, 2015)

Hmm it appears that the only fix seems to be to change your phone number since it is what the ban seems to target (source) any one else has a better one?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm still using WA+ and Im not banned yet. Weird.


----------



## gabrielfrias (Jan 21, 2015)

for those who don't care about MD and care only for the features provided by WA+, there are two mods with some good features I use and still working. They are OGWhatsapp and ENWhatsapp. Both are based in old .432 version, but as long as they work and give me the possibility to hide blue ticks and my status, it's fine!
At Rahil twitter, he published a few hours ago a statement that annouces WA+ death. You can seach at google. I believe it will be reverted and someone will find a solution. Let's wait.
Sorry for my English, I'm brazilian.


----------



## TrypelZ (Jan 21, 2015)

DJ AJ said:


> I'm going to keep using whatsapp plus and keep getting banned
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I think the 24hour ban is just the first stage. There will be more i guess.


----------



## Moopow (Jan 21, 2015)

DJ AJ said:


> I'm going to keep using whatsapp plus and keep getting banned
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Your banned maybe permanent if you do that....


----------



## devoidx (Jan 21, 2015)

WhatsappMD has already gotten around the problem and pushed out a new release bypassing whatsapp's version verification.


----------



## TrypelZ (Jan 21, 2015)

aHanSolo said:


> Hmm it appears that the only fix seems to be to change your phone number since it is what the ban seems to target (source) any one else has a better one?

Click to collapse



There's an xposed module where you can set the app settings and what they can do. Maybe just block the rights from whatsapp to scan anything on the phone. Gonna try it out in 5 hours.

Edit : App Settings was the name of the module i think.


----------



## Trupal Patel (Jan 21, 2015)

Wating for second ban..4hrs to go...
Will move to BBM :-| 
I think Second number could be possible solution as long as they don't force a reckeck signature of app next time...for ban...but surly not a permanent solution...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Moopow (Jan 21, 2015)

I have invited a few persons on telegram and so far it seems nice

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------

Ok I have noticed something weird... Last night I checked his much time left for the WhatsApp ban and it says 14 hrs.... I checked this morning and it says 12 hrs.... I checked just now and it says 12 hrs again.... I think the clock is resetting to 12 hrs....


----------



## Moopow (Jan 21, 2015)

See pic below


----------



## arbazalam2z (Jan 21, 2015)

Voila!! I get unbanned in few minutes by following trick the trick on this page.... Every time they they ban i get rid of it.... 
http : / / w w w . testexam . in/2015/01/how-to-unban-yourself-from-whatsapp-ban-trick-minute.html


----------



## Moopow (Jan 21, 2015)

According to my  calculation the ban should end in 3.5 hrs because yesterday the ban took effect from 1pm the time is 10:25 am


----------



## suchevent (Jan 21, 2015)

It looks like Whatsapp+ is no longer. It was good while it lasted. 

https://plus.google.com/107247863205319096128/posts/99mmV7RA7ne

tl;dr cease and desist letter from Whatsapp. Whatsapp+ is done.


----------



## arbazalam2z (Jan 21, 2015)

Moopow said:


> See pic below

Click to collapse



what is name of that font.... i like it....


----------



## mr_thakur (Jan 21, 2015)

Wo guys I'm not using what's app plus


----------



## Moopow (Jan 21, 2015)

arbazalam2z said:


> what is name of that font.... i like it....

Click to collapse



The name is contrary Mary


----------



## demlasjr (Jan 21, 2015)

BBM everyone? [emoji2] 

P.S 4 hours til I can use Ogwhatsapp again muhajahaha






Sent from my GT-I9505 32GB


----------



## pim16aap2 (Jan 21, 2015)

vladimir_carlan said:


> I see people keep saying that Whatsapp+ just offer more skins and customisations. Is not only this. Whatsapp+ its a total rip-off of Whatsapp and broking copyright rights in so many ways... I can't blame Whatsapp for this. Don't like their official app? Then don't use their services.  There's tons of free apps doing same thing in Play Store. Any app developer will do the same thing as Whatsapp developers did. If i make a clone of Viber app, name it Viber+ and put a pink Viber-like icon how long you think will take until Viber will come on my ass?

Click to collapse



I was still paying for whatsapp though, so why should they care I enjoy using skins because their default stuff makes me throw up, (just like the picture quality)? They have my money, they are probably gathering my data (Facebook) so why force me to use their inferior app?

If it were up to me, I'd switch to one of the alternatives right now, but the problem is that only a few people use anything besides whatsapp. I will try to get people to switch, if Whatsapp+ won't come up with a fix.


----------



## TrypelZ (Jan 21, 2015)

arbazalam2z said:


> Voila!! I get unbanned in few minutes by following trick the trick on this page.... Every time they they ban i get rid of it....
> http : / / w w w . testexam . in/2015/01/how-to-unban-yourself-from-whatsapp-ban-trick-minute.html

Click to collapse




This does not work.

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------




demlasjr said:


> BBM everyone? [emoji2]
> 
> P.S 4 hours til I can use Ogwhatsapp again muhajahaha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




2 hours here.:good:


----------



## DJ AJ (Jan 21, 2015)

sohebq said:


> 2nd ban will be permanent
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note 3 (The beauty & beast)

Click to collapse






TrypelZ said:


> I think the 24hour ban is just the first stage. There will be more i guess.

Click to collapse




I don't care... I'd rather get myself banned than let anyone who has my number monitor me.
Besides, Google hangouts is the real deal.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Moopow (Jan 21, 2015)

pim16aap2 said:


> I was still paying for whatsapp though, so why should they care I enjoy using skins because their default stuff makes me throw up, (just like the picture quality)? They have my money, they are probably gathering my data (Facebook) so why force me to use their inferior app?
> 
> If it were up to me, I'd switch to one of the alternatives right now, but the problem is that only a few people use anything besides whatsapp. I will try to get people to switch, if Whatsapp+ won't come up with a fix.

Click to collapse



I am inviting people to Telegram and the list is growing.... So just invite your friends and see what happens


----------



## arbazalam2z (Jan 21, 2015)

TrypelZ said:


> This does not work.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This trick works for official WhatsApp App. As if you uninstall whatsapp plus and install whatsapp official app from google play . then also you will unable to use whatsapp. You have to complete the 24 hours duration of Ban.. To get rid out of this 24 hour wait this trick work... You jst accelerate the time through this ......


----------



## Moopow (Jan 21, 2015)

arbazalam2z said:


> This trick works for official WhatsApp App. As if you uninstall whatsapp plus and install whatsapp official app from google play . then also you will unable to use whatsapp. You have to complete the 24 hours duration of Ban.. To get rid out of this 24 hour wait this trick work... You jst accelerate the time through this ......

Click to collapse



I don't understand your last couple of statements... Also I don't see what trick your talking about


----------



## Moopow (Jan 21, 2015)

The time has reset again to 12 hrs see pic below


----------



## Red Devil 99 (Jan 21, 2015)

I think if you create full backup of what's app plus from plus features then you'll doesn't get banned from this.


----------



## TrypelZ (Jan 21, 2015)

arbazalam2z said:


> This trick works for official WhatsApp App. As if you uninstall whatsapp plus and install whatsapp official app from google play . then also you will unable to use whatsapp. You have to complete the 24 hours duration of Ban.. To get rid out of this 24 hour wait this trick work... You jst accelerate the time through this ......

Click to collapse



I rather wait my last two hours then risking getting banned again^^


----------



## Paradoxumical (Jan 21, 2015)

My 24 hour is almost over, I'll try using WhatsApp+ again and see what happens. I'll post the result here.


----------



## devoidx (Jan 21, 2015)

Moopow said:


> The time has reset again to 12 hrs see pic below

Click to collapse



Thats no good..do we have anyone else that are done with their 24 ban to report on if everything is back to normal after?


----------



## SWADED (Jan 21, 2015)

No ban for Dutch people because they know everyone will drop whatsapp on the fly.


----------



## ab24 (Jan 21, 2015)

Me n my gf still using whatsapp+
No ban as of yet.
Fingers crossed! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Paradoxumical (Jan 21, 2015)

devoidx said:


> Thats no good..do we have anyone else that are done with their 24 ban to report on if everything is back to normal after?

Click to collapse



My ban just ended. Been using WhatsApp+ for the last 11 minutes. No ban, yet... Will continue to update.


----------



## Moopow (Jan 21, 2015)

Paradoxumical said:


> My ban just ended. Been using WhatsApp+ for the last 11 minutes. No ban, yet... Will continue to update.

Click to collapse



Ok cool


----------



## arbazalam2z (Jan 21, 2015)

Moopow said:


> I don't understand your last couple of statements... Also I don't see what trick your talking about

Click to collapse



I am talking about the trick on this page:
http : / / w w w . testexam . in/2015/01/how-to-unban-yourself-from-whatsapp-ban-trick-minute.html


----------



## Trupal Patel (Jan 21, 2015)

Paradoxumical said:


> My ban just ended. Been using WhatsApp+ for the last 11 minutes. No ban, yet... Will continue to update.

Click to collapse



Thanx for update...
I guess whatsapp officials leave us for deciding wothout dev. team to choose btn whatsapp or whatsapp+ .
Amd with no longer update beloved plus will get old eventually...

Mine is v6.65 
Bcz after that 2.3.6  SGY couldn't take more updates(install failures on v6.70 v6.72).


Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Moopow (Jan 21, 2015)

arbazalam2z said:


> I am talking about the trick on this page:
> http : / / w w w . testexam . in/2015/01/how-to-unban-yourself-from-whatsapp-ban-trick-minute.html

Click to collapse



Ohhhhh ok


----------



## sohebq (Jan 21, 2015)

Using another chat app is not an issue here, there are probably countless app. People still prefer whatsapp is cz all of their friends are here and they can communicate hassle free. That is not going to be the case with other apps so the usage will be limited. 

Sent from Galaxy Note 3 (The beauty & beast)


----------



## Paradoxumical (Jan 21, 2015)

Paradoxumical said:


> My ban just ended. Been using WhatsApp+ for the last 11 minutes. No ban, yet... Will continue to update.

Click to collapse



UPDATE: I was just banned on my spare phone which was using WhatsApp+, had a steady flow of conversation going on with two-three of my contacts. The ban seems to be permanent, says my number has been blocked from accessing WhatsApp. I clicked the more info button and it took me to the F&Q which states WhatsApp is not affiliated with WhatsApp+. Blah, blah, blah. To contact them after uninstalling WhatsApp+ and installing WhatsApp from their website or PlayStore for an unblock.


----------



## whoeva (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank You Paradoxumical!

Anybody tried WhatsAppMD 3.0.0?


----------



## Truepeace (Jan 21, 2015)

Paradoxumical said:


> UPDATE: I was just banned on my spare phone which was using WhatsApp+, had a steady flow of conversation going on with two-three of my contacts. The ban seems to be permanent, says my number has been blocked from accessing WhatsApp. I clicked the more info button and it took me to the F&Q which states WhatsApp is not affiliated with WhatsApp+. Blah, blah, blah. To contact them after uninstalling WhatsApp+ and installing WhatsApp from their website or PlayStore for an unblock.

Click to collapse



Can you confirm if the ban is permanent or not? Plus is it another phone number or the same one that was banned for 24 hrs?


----------



## arbazalam2z (Jan 21, 2015)

Truepeace said:


> Can you confirm if the ban is permanent or not? Plus is it another phone number or the same one that was banned for 24 hrs?

Click to collapse



If you uninstall the whatsapp+ and install official whatsapp then timer again starts with 24 hrs... As this is happen on one of my friend's phone.


----------



## Wombatino (Jan 21, 2015)

arbazalam2z said:


> If you uninstall the whatsapp+ and install official whatsapp then timer again starts with 24 hrs... As this is happen on one of my friend's phone.

Click to collapse



That doesn't happened to me


----------



## Moopow (Jan 21, 2015)

To see the true time count down.. You have to uninstall WhatsApp and install it.... I have done this and I am currently waiting for the initialization process to compete

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

Btw my count down time is now zero


----------



## xpc21 (Jan 21, 2015)

Mine countdown just ended and felt happy when could start normal WA... never goind to use a third until  WA support it. Now, back normal life with old style again.


----------



## Paradoxumical (Jan 21, 2015)

Truepeace said:


> Can you confirm if the ban is permanent or not? Plus is it another phone number or the same one that was banned for 24 hrs?

Click to collapse



This number was banned with my main number (they were both banned for 24 hours, each, at the same time), I didn't want to risk having my main banned forever, so I tested on the spare. The second did not have a timer. I'm currently uninstalling WhatsApp+ and emailing WhatsApp to see if they'll unblock the number.


----------



## fiz:ik (Jan 21, 2015)

Legends may sleep, but they never die.


----------



## schizovivek (Jan 21, 2015)

xpc21 said:


> Mine countdown just ended and felt happy when could start normal WA... never goind to use a third until  WA support it. Now, back normal life with old style again.

Click to collapse



I havent updated WA+ to the latest version and think thats why Im not banned yet.. But even if they do decide to ban.. I would rather just use something like Telegram than get back to using the old WA

Edit: Also I paid for the yearly extension.. maybe that helped too?


----------



## hello00 (Jan 21, 2015)

just use whatsappmd


----------



## devoidx (Jan 21, 2015)

Paradoxumical said:


> UPDATE: I was just banned on my spare phone which was using WhatsApp+, had a steady flow of conversation going on with two-three of my contacts. The ban seems to be permanent, says my number has been blocked from accessing WhatsApp. I clicked the more info button and it took me to the F&Q which states WhatsApp is not affiliated with WhatsApp+. Blah, blah, blah. To contact them after uninstalling WhatsApp+ and installing WhatsApp from their website or PlayStore for an unblock.

Click to collapse



was the FAQ page the same one as the one they were referring to during the 24 hour ban or is this FAQ is worded differently ?


----------



## _Sofos_ (Jan 21, 2015)

No ban here in Greece. I don't have the donate version installed btw if that makes a difference?.. just saying.

Wrong move tho.


----------



## ankurvij (Jan 21, 2015)

Ban lifted now. whatsapp working now. but sad to see whatsapp+ going away :crying:

Whatsapp launched for desktop, now you can sync over web as well. try web.whatsapp.com


----------



## Moopow (Jan 21, 2015)

I am now on regular WA again.... I feel so exposed with the time stamp showing ?


----------



## Paradoxumical (Jan 21, 2015)

devoidx said:


> was the FAQ page the same one as the one they were referring to during the 24 hour ban or is this FAQ is worded differently ?

Click to collapse



Yes. Exactly the same, however it did also state to contact them for an unban after installing WhatsApp from PlayStore or their website. I emailed them a little while ago, I'll update and let you guys know if they unblock the number/if the ban is permanent.


----------



## Trupal Patel (Jan 21, 2015)

Ban-over
Whatsapp plus working normally...
Conversations going fine...!
As expected,
all links to updates are gone..theme download is also not working...
No point in sending any error report..
Will see how long plus will survive...


Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## devoidx (Jan 21, 2015)

Paradoxumical said:


> Yes. Exactly the same, however it did also state to contact them for an unban after installing WhatsApp from PlayStore or their website. I emailed them a little while ago, I'll update and let you guys know if they unblock the number/if the ban is permanent.

Click to collapse



Thanks, keep us posted. I'm curious to see how far they are willing to go with this whole thing


----------



## JimzFreebies (Jan 21, 2015)

Paradoxumical said:


> Yes. Exactly the same, however it did also state to contact them for an unban after installing WhatsApp from PlayStore or their website. I emailed them a little while ago, I'll update and let you guys know if they unblock the number/if the ban is permanent.

Click to collapse



Bro. Can you tell us that which version of whatsapp+ you were using when got ban again?


----------



## Babychan (Jan 21, 2015)

Well I have not been banned yet but have uninstalled plus now. So sad going to miss my themes stock is so damn ugly.


----------



## ricardofago (Jan 21, 2015)

I was also using an older version of WhatsApp+ (two or three releases from the latest at most, not really sure), when I got the news, but I didn't get ban. As WhatsApp+ is dying anyway, I already switched to WhatsAppMD. Can't stand the official one. It's so sad to see such a multibillionaire company with both poor development AND poor policies simultaneously. Facebook always had a ridiculous privacy policy, all this mess now about third-party applications makes no sense.


----------



## Paradoxumical (Jan 21, 2015)

jimmy_coolguy2006 said:


> Bro. Can you tell us that which version of whatsapp+ you were using when got ban again?

Click to collapse



The latest one, I believe it was WhatsApp+ 6.72.


----------



## JimzFreebies (Jan 21, 2015)

Paradoxumical said:


> The latest one, I believe it was WhatsApp+ 6.72.

Click to collapse



Bro. I collected some info.
# OgWhatsapp still working with hide single tick & hide double tick.
# All WhatsappMg users got banned but they found fix and released new version.
# Some users of whatsapp+ v6.72 got ban, some not.
# I think none of thewhatsapp+ v6.65 users got ban. U were required to use v6.65. Anyways thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Truepeace (Jan 21, 2015)

I also have the latest Whatsapp+ 6.72 (without plus donation) and I am still using it normally, no ban


----------



## Paradoxumical (Jan 21, 2015)

MAJOR UPDATE: Someone from WhatsApp replied to my email, no it wasn't a generic response. They said: "Your account will not be unblocked as you repeatedly broke the WhatsApp ToS. You were given a warning and still continued to WhatsApp+." Other bull**** about how they're not afflicted with WhatsApp+ and how it could contain malicious code, etc.,. I'm now using WhatsAppMD on another number that was banned yesterday, nothing yet, seems to be working normally.


----------



## Jbsucesso (Jan 21, 2015)

Incompetence and arrogance of whatsapp, is up to them to block other app, and not punish you, live Google


----------



## devoidx (Jan 21, 2015)

Paradoxumical said:


> MAJOR UPDATE: Someone from WhatsApp replied to my email, no it wasn't a generic response. They said: "Your account will not be unblocked as you repeatedly broke the WhatsApp ToS. You were given a warning and still continued to WhatsApp+." Other bull**** about how they're not afflicted with WhatsApp+ and how it could contain malicious code, etc.,. I'm now using WhatsAppMD on another number that was banned yesterday, nothing yet, seems to be working normally.

Click to collapse



Lol I'm starting to hate everything about this childish company...too bad everyone i know is using it


----------



## Draylin (Jan 21, 2015)

I think getting banned depends on how you use WA+. Maybe they are analyzing the number of online status requests or the messages to find out who is using the special features of WhatsApp+. 
It´s a shame WA+ is dead now. Time to switch to Threema and Textsecure. I don't want to support this sh*t any more.... 
R.I.P. WhatsApp+


----------



## ROADKING17 (Jan 21, 2015)

Just notice there's a update for what's app from the play store...


----------



## GirN3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Dr. Mounib Al Rifai personally I don't like him coz they ban me from whatsapp+ community with no reason " what goes around comes around "! same time im bit upset coz i will not able to use whatsapp+ . But at the moment im using Whatsapp+ 6.27 special release version and not ban yet..!


----------



## florwing (Jan 21, 2015)

my whatsapp plus has not been banned yet. Just wonder if it is related to rooted cell phone.


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 21, 2015)

florwing said:


> my whatsapp plus has not been banned yet. Just wonder if it is related to rooted cell phone.

Click to collapse



Same here, still no ban.. 
Rooted phone and using v6.65.


----------



## the_scotsman (Jan 21, 2015)

Jbsucesso said:


> Incompetence and arrogance of whatsapp, is up to them to block other app, and not punish you, live Google

Click to collapse



Nope, it's because yuou broke the WhatsApp ToS by using WhatsApp+.



ROADKING17 said:


> Just notice there's a update for what's app from the play store...

Click to collapse



It adds a cool new feature: https://web.whatsapp.com/


----------



## big88moe (Jan 21, 2015)

here is the official statement for the future of WhatsApp+ community and the app.. 

Due to the circumstances that arose and the fact that WhatsApp Inc issued a cease and desist letter to WhatsApp+ developer Rafalense. the official WhatsApp+ community is shutting down for good and will be removed by the end of the day as for the development of the app itself Rafalense had this to say

"WhatsApp+ development is stopped since yesterday night and I will not continue with any development or support of it"

So it's official WhatsApp+ is dead and there will be no further development of it as Rafalense stated. 

I would like to say on behalf of Rafalense and the WhatsApp+ team that we appreciate every ones support over the years and thanks you for being there for us but our journey has ended.. 

Yours truly Dr. Mounib Al Rifai  ( WhatsApp+ official community owner) 

Source: j.mp/1uu28Ts


----------



## Kernel ranger (Jan 21, 2015)

If this Rafalense guy was smart, he would have started small in order to independently rival whats app, give whats app+ a different name and support it with servers separate from the ones used by whats app and go completely independent and continue to build a base that would grow to as large as whats app with time. The death wouldn't have been a necessary process.


----------



## ekksman (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm rooted etc in the UK , be interesting to see why some didn't get banned , is it due to country?


----------



## m.usama (Jan 21, 2015)

I did that after the 24 hours ban i had been banned for 72 hours ??


----------



## Truepeace (Jan 21, 2015)

m.usama said:


> I did that after the 24 hours ban i had been banned for 72 hours

Click to collapse



What did you do? Re used whatsapp+?


----------



## fmrogonhantu (Jan 21, 2015)

Happened on me too.banned for another 72hour


----------



## Cilorf (Jan 21, 2015)

m.usama said:


> I did that after the 24 hours ban i had been banned for 72 hours

Click to collapse





fmrogonhantu said:


> Happened on me too.banned for another 72hour

Click to collapse



Did you reinstall WhatsApp+ or something?

Maybe it's because you didn't delete the subfolder "PLUS" in the WhatsApp's folder. But this is just a suppose.


----------



## jah2110 (Jan 21, 2015)

Cilorf said:


> Did you reinstall WhatsApp+ or something?
> 
> Maybe it's because you didn't delete the subfolder "PLUS" in the WhatsApp's folder. But this is just a suppose.

Click to collapse



 I did that and I'm banned 72 hours


----------



## a59 (Jan 21, 2015)

This thread can be more helpful if people who did not get banned tell users which features they have enabled.

Personally i do not use any of the tricks in whatsapp+ (hiding online status, double tick and so on) I only use it to change the app theme and other features like notification when one of my contacts is online, i did not get banned but removed it anyway just incase.. however my brother hides his online status and double tick, got banned, i think something ticks the system off, and it has nothing to do with using whatsapp+ for it's regular features it's just that the privacy paranoia options that seems to be the cause of the ban.


----------



## m.usama (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes unfortunately. Don't know what to do?


----------



## florwing (Jan 21, 2015)

I live in New Zealand, no ban on rooted phone. Perhaps there are many people using WhatsApp plus in Uk, I guess.

Sent from Xperia Z2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zaidx (Jan 21, 2015)

No ban here in africa . Guess they can't reach me here LOL


----------



## Hannah.wd (Jan 21, 2015)

*banned too*

they all can gtfo idgaf about whatsapp lol i can use any another chat program since theres a lot other applications lol
have 72 hrs bann here cause i used plus 2 times and idc they can bann premm


----------



## d3kilo (Jan 21, 2015)

They blocking WA+ in Indonesia too


----------



## jah2110 (Jan 21, 2015)

No fix for this?


----------



## chchang1 (Jan 21, 2015)

a59 said:


> This thread can be more helpful if people who did not get banned tell users which features they have enabled.
> 
> Personally i do not use any of the tricks in whatsapp+ (hiding online status, double tick and so on) I only use it to change the app theme and other features like notification when one of my contacts is online, i did not get banned but removed it anyway just incase.. however my brother hides his online status and double tick, got banned, i think something ticks the system off, and it has nothing to do with using whatsapp+ for it's regular features it's just that the privacy paranoia options that seems to be the cause of the ban.

Click to collapse



Here you go!


----------



## D-m-x (Jan 21, 2015)

I hate to be the Bad Guy, but I'm certain there is no escaping this. My Plus also worked till 3 Hours ago when i got banned. I believe it's happening in Waves, similiar to Staged Google Play Store Rollouts for new Apk's.
Sooner or later you will either have to leave WhatsApp for good or install the official apk I'm afraid. I haven't decided yet, personally i think Stock WA is unbelievable ugly and stuck in Froyo Times and the last Century with it's Image Compressing and all. Maybe I'm going to ditch it and use something else.


----------



## assassin0408 (Jan 21, 2015)

Used wa+ for more than 1.5 years..feel really weird using official wa..miss my wa+ dark and material theme that i made it myself.. ? btw here in malaysia, some of my friend still got banned even they used normal wa..for me i uninstall wa+ and install normal wa, backup conversation as well as i delete 'plus' folder. Let see what happen. Do they still want to ban me? Will report back soon.

EDIT: I think i don't get banned yet because of active privacy guard where it stated that 'whatsapp will not be able access personal data'..since whatsapp detect plus folder to ban user. Just, this is my theory only.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Truepeace (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah, I think the ban happens randomly, I'm not rooted and I hide my LS most of the time and I didn't mess with any special setting in Whatsapp+ (latest 6.72), didn't touch the "Plus" folder, and some people in my country got banned and some of them like me didn't.
I'll still use it for now, however since it's dead, and since all of my friends use Whatsapp (and some of them Viber but I don't how good their messaging platform is), I'll eventually go back to official old looking one to keep up with the updates, or use WhatsappMD although I'm not the biggest fan of customization but the material design looks very nice on it and considering that the dev's workaround for the ban will keep working (hopefully but I don't think so)


----------



## leitor79 (Jan 22, 2015)

*suspension time resets?*

Hi,

I've been suspended for using whatsapp+ yesterday. The countdown started at 24h 00m 00s. I'm from Uruguay.
I've uninstalled w+ after a couple of hours and installed official whatsapp client.

Today I noticed that the countdown is taking too much time, and after a close following up, I've noticed that sometimes, the app opens itself, or I open it, and the timer is at "13h 43m". I'm not powering off the phone or somethig... anyone is experience something similar?

Regards!


----------



## nainaabd (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes its normal if you were using whatsapp+ .just wait for 24hrs 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jah2110 (Jan 22, 2015)

Any fix?


----------



## leitor79 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi,

Well; no matter what the countdown said (13hs 4xm left), suddenly my whatsapp came back in about 24hs.

Now I'm facing again the problem which took me to whatsapp+ on the first place: no matter what wallpaper I choose for background, the edit box background (where I see the text I write) is gray, and the text color is also gray (same gray or more clear or more dark, it depends on the background chosen). 

Any tip to solve this withing an official client? (or some valid client?)

Regards!


----------



## Trupal Patel (Jan 22, 2015)

If u are using custom ROM on device..they won't support you...
If u are on stock rom then it's best..mail them..regarding your problem..

And about whastsapp plus,
got banned again for 72 hours ....
Its clear now caption had abandoned the ship...now we all must..
Ther's probably no way out about this and regading updates also

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ink718 (Jan 22, 2015)

can someone tell me what was so special about w+ please? what did i miss out?


----------



## Trupal Patel (Jan 22, 2015)

No point...
Still search youtube for "whatsapp plus features" lots of videos there...check them out.


----------



## Ba7rani (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned 24h , then everything working good , now banned again 72 hours althought I uninstalled W+ and install **** official WhatsApp


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 22, 2015)

Ba7rani said:


> Banned 24h , then everything working good , now banned again 72 hours althought I uninstalled W+ and install **** official WhatsApp

Click to collapse



Wauw, that's really annoying. :s 
Were all the WhatsApp+ folders removed after uninstalling the app?  Did you uninstall WA+ during the first 24hour ban, or did you keep using it for a while after the first ban?


----------



## axlslash_gnr (Jan 22, 2015)

Had installed offical whatsapp after getting bannded, now i am able to use the normal varsion ...


----------



## Triplo (Jan 22, 2015)

Was banned,got unbanned yesterday midnight,since then i cant see some of my contacts "Profile Pics" and their "status" like when someone blocks you.
Gonna mail whatsapp about this,its  not tolerable,whatsapp is gonna lose a lot of users,they are digging their own grave(they must have thought this far that unofficial app users wont be happy after this, then also they did this ).


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 22, 2015)

Triplo said:


> Was banned,got unbanned yesterday midnight,since then i cant see some of my contacts "Profile Pics" and their "status" like when someone blocks you.
> Gonna mail whatsapp about this,its  not tolerable,whatsapp is gonna lose a lot of users,they are digging their own grave(they must have thought this far that unofficial app users wont be happy after this, then also they did this ).

Click to collapse



I've read more posts on other websites from people who experienced such weird errors after installing original WhatsApp. It may help to delete (?) your account and re-create again.


----------



## Triplo (Jan 22, 2015)

Pomeon said:


> I've read more posts on other websites from people who experienced such weird errors after installing original WhatsApp. It may help to delete (?) your account and re-create again.

Click to collapse



I've tried restoring different database backups from different dates but it didnt work,deleting my account may not solve it or it may solve it,but i dont want to lose my messages.

Will wait for something else or a reply from whatsapp a**holes


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 22, 2015)

Triplo said:


> I've tried restoring different database backups from different dates but it didnt work,deleting my account may not solve it or it may solve it,but i dont want to lose my messages.
> 
> Will wait for something else or a reply from whatsapp a**holes

Click to collapse



You can create a new back-up from the messages in the WhatsApp settings, locate the back-ups in the WhatsApp folder and copy that folder to a different location. Later, when your WhatsApp is fixed, you can move that folder (with the back-up of the messages) back and replace the original folder.

But, maybe is waiting for a reply from WhatsApp a better option. 


WhatsApp+ still working here btw, haven't had a ban.


----------



## Triplo (Jan 22, 2015)

Pomeon said:


> You can create a new back-up from the messages in the WhatsApp settings, locate the back-ups in the WhatsApp folder and copy that folder to a different location. Later, when your WhatsApp is fixed, you can move that folder (with the back-up of the messages) back and replace the original folder.
> 
> But, maybe is waiting for a reply from WhatsApp a better option.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya ,deleted my account and re created ,profile pic issue is fixed but cant see statuses still.
Had made a backup before deleting,gonna replace the folder now..


----------



## devoidx (Jan 22, 2015)

Triplo said:


> Was banned,got unbanned yesterday midnight,since then i cant see some of my contacts "Profile Pics" and their "status" like when someone blocks you.

Click to collapse



I have the exact same issue...let me know if you get any response from whatsapp


----------



## Triplo (Jan 22, 2015)

devoidx said:


> I have the exact same issue...let me know if you get any response from whatsapp

Click to collapse



Update-
i can see the statuses now.
Its been more than an hour,i dont think they are gonna reply.
Just delete your account and make it again,it will all be solved.just you would lose your messages.


----------



## varun.gid (Jan 22, 2015)

This is so tragic! I hope the team of WA+ works something out. 
I would love showing off my themes and extra features. So after the ban if i install WA+ again i'll get a ban i assume.


----------



## Lastkenyan (Jan 22, 2015)

*Workarounds coming out already*

For those who have been using WhatsAppMD (am a whatsapp+ diehard myself:crying:  ) a solution is already in the kitchen being cooked.
See this link: ://plus.google.com/+JoaquinCuiti%C3%B1oF/posts/i8hKYjLJnnS      ****please add "https" before the url address****

---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 AM ----------

Hi guys,
 for those who have been using WhatsAppMD there is a workaround already. Am new here so cant post links but search for Joaquin Cuitiño on Google+ He is the dude behind WhatsAppMD. He describes the new workaround


----------



## demo84 (Jan 22, 2015)

Got another ban this time for 72h They block me as soon as I installed WA+


----------



## karthi1 (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm using whatsapp+ v6.65....  I was not banned..and  I think none of the v6.65 users where banned... Please note that I still have 'plus' folder inside my whatsapp folder.... I have decided to say goodbye  to Whatsapp+ ? ?  .... without any updates ,eventually it's going to get outdated soon, but Hats off to all the developers for their hard work.... #RIP_whatsapp+
Sad thing for me is reverting back to normal whatsapp since all my friends are using whatsapp , I have no other way :'( 

Sent from my Micromax A310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mocassino (Jan 22, 2015)

WhatsApp+ still working also here, I haven't had a ban, but anyway it's not supported anymore. 

this is a very, very, very crappy story


----------



## sheraz2 (Jan 22, 2015)

Anyone using v6.65 that did get banned?


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 22, 2015)

varun.gid said:


> This is so tragic! I hope the team of WA+ works something out.
> I would love showing off my themes and extra features. So after the ban if i install WA+ again i'll get a ban i assume.

Click to collapse



No, they quit.


----------



## AladdinZ (Jan 22, 2015)

I didnt get banned  and I WAS using WhatsApp+ 6.65. I just removed and installed the official app. Damn this looks ugly!!!


----------



## whoeva (Jan 22, 2015)

> Update-
> i can see the statuses now.
> Its been more than an hour,i dont think they are gonna reply.
> Just delete your account and make it again,it will all be solved.just you would lose your messages.

Click to collapse



I had the same issue, but you don't lose your messages if you back it up to another folder. (The one in WhatsApp/Databases will be deleted by deleting your Account)



> Workarounds coming out already
> For those who have been using WhatsAppMD (am a whatsapp+ diehard myself ) a solution is already in the kitchen being cooked.
> See this link: ://plus.google.com/+JoaquinCuiti%C3%B1oF/posts/i8hKYjLJnnS ****please add "https" before the url address****

Click to collapse



3.0.0 was already released, I tested it yesterday. But no use for me, only aesthetically modded, no settings at all.
But I didn't got banned again as he wrote "it thinks it's stock WhatsApp". (I didn't test it for a long time because I installed stock)

Use "WA / WA+ Theme (xxx)" and "Android Apps Theme Engine" for Xposed Framework to redesign it a little bit. Maybe others recommended?


----------



## florwing (Jan 22, 2015)

my wa+ version is 6.72 and I use all the function in privacy option. I must be very lucky. I should buy a lotto  haha.  But did the banning action only happen on 21st or still banning users?


----------



## Ba7rani (Jan 22, 2015)

Pomeon said:


> Wauw, that's really annoying. :s
> Were all the WhatsApp+ folders removed after uninstalling the app?  Did you uninstall WA+ during the first 24hour ban, or did you keep using it for a while after the first ban?

Click to collapse



Yeas, I deleted all that folders.
I think I have to wait till 72 hours left then I will delete my account and re-creation again!
May be convert from W+ to of. W will not enable "hide blue tick" and " hide second tick" (Which I disable!) So I got another banned! ! isn't it ?

will that solve? Will I have time to backup chats, put another admin in my groups ?


sorry for my weak language : )


----------



## veres (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello,

first of all I would like to say THANK YOU to all developers of WA+ for they really good work. 
I have deleted my WhatsApp account yesterday right after my ban disappeared and thanks to you I've found and tried a Telegram which is pretty cool so me and my friends are moving there.
Official WA developers... you can go to the place where the sun is not shinning and spend the rest of your days there. Have fun!


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 22, 2015)

Ba7rani said:


> Yeas, I deleted all that folders.
> I think I have to wait till 72 hours left then I will delete my account and re-creation again!
> May be convert from W+ to of. W will not enable "hide blue tick" and " hide second tick" (Which I disable!) So I got another banned! ! isn't it ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think that is very weird. You shouldn't be banned again for 72hours, when you uninstalled WA+ within the 24hours of the first ban.. I hope you do not get a permanent ban when this ban ends.

I think deleting and recreating your account is a good idea. 
It should be possible to move the back-up of your chats to a different location while you're banned. (An automatic back-up is made every day at 4:00). Folder is found in something like "/sdcard0/whatsapp/databases" (not sure, because I still use WA+. The correct folder contains multiple files named 'msgstore-2015...'). Move complete folder to different location outside the /whatsapp folder. 
When you recreated your account, you can move this folder back.

A new admin is automatically chosen when you leave the group chats.


----------



## Unknownkj (Jan 22, 2015)

Rip WhatsApp plus. Officially wa looks fugly. Thanks zuck


----------



## DJ AJ (Jan 22, 2015)

Still using whatsapp+, just got a 72 hour ban. I'm curious to see how long the next ban is. I don't think they can ban people permanently because accounts are based on mobile numbers and a mobile numbers can have different owners with time.

Sent form my Oneplus One using XDA free mobile app


----------



## fiz:ik (Jan 22, 2015)

DJ AJ said:


> Still using whatsapp+, just got a 72 hour ban. I'm curious to see how long the next ban is. I don't think they can ban people permanently because accounts are based on mobile numbers and a mobile numbers can have different owners with time.
> 
> Sent form my Oneplus One using XDA free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hmm some pages back a user reported that his number is banned permanently :/


----------



## jbanti (Jan 22, 2015)

Hope our Great Dev Will find Some Solution for this problem...  But We All Gonna Miss WhatsApp plus... ???


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 22, 2015)

DJ AJ said:


> Still using whatsapp+, just got a 72 hour ban. I'm curious to see how long the next ban is. I don't think they can ban people permanently because accounts are based on mobile numbers and a mobile numbers can have different owners with time.
> 
> Sent form my Oneplus One using XDA free mobile app

Click to collapse



You said something very interesting there.. Didn't think of that myself. I wonder how they solve that, because some users say they have a permanent ban. 

I wouldn't be happy when I get a new phone number and notice that I'm already banned from certain apps.


----------



## KUN1 (Jan 22, 2015)

WA+ still working here v6.70 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sheraz2 (Jan 22, 2015)

72 hour ban.


----------



## Guido83 (Jan 22, 2015)

WA+ 6.72 is still running for me, not banned yet


----------



## fahrgarrbl (Jan 22, 2015)

Got banned for 24h this morning CET 8:30..  
v6.72


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 22, 2015)

Ouch.. I was hoping that they were done with banning people.


----------



## assassin0408 (Jan 22, 2015)

Lets have a cool down period guys.. Say 1 to 2 weeks?then we can use wa+ again until it is not supported and we can move to whatsappMD or other MOD that enable theming.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tyrannis78 (Jan 22, 2015)

I back original whatsapp,very ugly and need a lot of options,but we have a last chance,a petition in change.org for whatsapp inc let back whatsapp+,sign and share please http://goo.gl/phz880


----------



## Vestory (Jan 22, 2015)

Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cilorf (Jan 22, 2015)

Triplo said:


> Update-
> i can see the statuses now.
> Its been more than an hour,i dont think they are gonna reply.
> Just delete your account and make it again,it will all be solved.just you would lose your messages.

Click to collapse





Pomeon said:


> I think that is very weird. You shouldn't be banned again for 72hours, when you uninstalled WA+ within the 24hours of the first ban.. I hope you do not get a permanent ban when this ban ends.
> 
> I think deleting and recreating your account is a good idea.
> It should be possible to move the back-up of your chats to a different location while you're banned. (An automatic back-up is made every day at 4:00). Folder is found in something like "/sdcard0/whatsapp/databases" (not sure, because I still use WA+. The correct folder contains multiple files named 'msgstore-2015...'). Move complete folder to different location outside the /whatsapp folder.
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought that delete your WhatsApp account was irreversible and you couldn't sign in again with your same number on WhatsApp Inc.

https://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/android/21119703



> WARNING! Deleting your account is an irreversible process, we cannot undo a deletion if you complete the process by accident.

Click to collapse



What do you guys really mean with "delete your account"?


----------



## Triplo (Jan 22, 2015)

Deleting means, deleting your messages, media and whole database from whatsapp server, you can back up yours before deleting, then make the account again and restore it, I did it. 
Irreversible means you can't undelete the data, you'll have to setup your account again by creating it again.


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 22, 2015)

I think that with 'irreversible' they mean that your message history will be erased, you have to be re-added to group chats and your payment information is gone. So yo have to 'start all over again'.

Your link says the following:
"Deleting your account will do the following

    Delete your account from WhatsApp.
    Delete you from your friends' Select contact lists.
    Delete you from all WhatsApp groups.
    Erase your message history on your phone.
    Delete your WhatsApp service payment information. "


----------



## Realis (Jan 22, 2015)

Im using whatsapp+ and im not banned atm. I guess i will some day  gonna miss wa+ :/ 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cilorf (Jan 22, 2015)

Triplo said:


> Deleting means, deleting your messages, media and whole database from whatsapp server, you can back up yours before deleting, then make the account again and restore it, I did it.
> Irreversible means you can't undelete the data, you'll have to setup your account again by creating it again.

Click to collapse



And what about the point "Delete your WhatsApp *service payment information.*"?

Have you had to pay it again?


----------



## Triplo (Jan 22, 2015)

No, I never paid, but after creating account again I got a full years subscription free


----------



## Cilorf (Jan 22, 2015)

Triplo said:


> No, I never paid, but after creating account again I got a full years subscription free

Click to collapse



Did you know how many remaining months did you have before to do it? Maybe we have discovered how to get a free full year subscription :victory:


----------



## Triplo (Jan 22, 2015)

Cilorf said:


> Did you know how many remaining months did you have before to do it? Maybe we have discovered how to get a free full year subscription :victory:

Click to collapse



I had maybe 10 or 11 months,i remember correctly,it never asked me to pay for using it.Once after my free 1 year was over it just reset the clock,idk never asked to pay.

Yea it is a method to get lifetime of whatsapp free,i googled


----------



## Trupal Patel (Jan 22, 2015)

He heh...i suppose all custom rom flashers should have this...
I have never paid a single INR rupee to whatsapp...
I have it for like almost 3years now...
First time i rooted device when it was just 7months old..5monts before warrenty...flashe first custom rom...after that titaninum backup did everything...i have 9 months now...with 50hrs ban...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MPicc97 (Jan 22, 2015)

I've been banned for 72 extra hours too, maybe because I restored a WA+ titanium backup over the original WA to avoid data losing.
I don't know if you have already discussed about that but, I've been able to read the content of my old messages before the end of the ban by installing and configuring *whatscloud* app.

Now I'm going to uninstall completely whatsapp wiping manually its data everywhere in my phone while I wait 72 extra hours... Thanks


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 22, 2015)

Cilorf said:


> And what about the point "Delete your WhatsApp *service payment information.*"?
> 
> Have you had to pay it again?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, but I think this could be a problem. 

I never payed for WhatsApp. There is an expiration date shown in settings, but every year on the day of expiration a full year is added again to the date. Free. 
Isn't this the case for all WhatsApp users who installed WhatsAlp before a certain date? (before the date WhatsApp decided to claim 99cent/year).
If so, and you delete your account, I don't think that you are able to use WhatsApp again for free (after the first year).


----------



## sohailkingz (Jan 22, 2015)

Just gt banned for 72 hours after unban frm cmplete 24 hours....Installed WhatsApp Plus again after bans period over....


----------



## zinho1 (Jan 22, 2015)

*ban*



neowolfx said:


> Banned for 24 hours!!!!
> Need help!!!

Click to collapse



i got banned for 24 hours, after that 3 hours later and got banned for 72 hours


----------



## Abdelrahman Ehab (Jan 22, 2015)

*Whatsapp plus 6.65 didn't get banned*

When I am using WhatsApp plus 6.72 and got banned,  I installed Official WhatsApp from play store . 
Then after ban ended , I installed WhatsApp plus again but version 6.65 and I'm using it now without problems :good:


----------



## JimzFreebies (Jan 22, 2015)

Abdelrahman Ehab said:


> When I am using WhatsApp plus 6.72 and got banned,  I installed Official WhatsApp from play store .
> Then after ban ended , I installed WhatsApp plus again but version 6.65 and I'm using it now without problems :good:

Click to collapse



I did same today morning. I was on Whatsapp+ 6.27d and got banned.  I installed Official WhatsApp from play store. Then after ban ended, i installed Whatsapp+ 6.65 but got banned as soon as i restore my chat.

I want to ask Abdelrahman. . Please tell whole process. How its working for you?


----------



## hello00 (Jan 22, 2015)

there is no way to get around this..just install the official wa and save yourself the trouble


----------



## Nythes (Jan 22, 2015)

Ive been banned for 72 hours


----------



## Abdelrahman Ehab (Jan 22, 2015)

It worked perfect without problems expect that themes isn't working ... I can hide online statue or hide blue ticks without problems ..


----------



## D-m-x (Jan 22, 2015)

hello00 ist right, if WA+ isn't modified to avoid Detection there is now way around. And since rafa dropped support this will never happen.


----------



## Abdelrahman Ehab (Jan 22, 2015)

jimmy_coolguy2006 said:


> I did same today morning. I was on Whatsapp+ 6.27d and got banned.  I installed Official WhatsApp from play store. Then after ban ended, i installed Whatsapp+ 6.65 but got banned as soon as i restore my chat.
> 
> I want to ask Abdelrahman. . Please tell whole process. How its working for you?

Click to collapse



It worked perfect without problems expect that themes isn't working ... I can hide online statue or hide blue ticks without problems ..

After installed WhatsApp plus 6.65 I restored my chat from Titanium Backup .. I backuped chat after ban ended and restored it on Whatsapp plus 6.65


----------



## Kaffee4Eck (Jan 22, 2015)

I think this is a patchd WP+ APK same fixes AS WPMD

https://mega.co.nz/#!zAtwGLLB!745cBeKs0rmP-Mdo-uA61Ry5AiHHk5Lg-FQR6_wyikY

Named it test.


----------



## FuTChY (Jan 22, 2015)

I was on WA+ latest version, I didn't get banned, but honestly I got scared as I can't let go of using it for even a day.
I backed up the APK and Data, I reinstalled the very ugly official Whatsapp again and I hate it everytime I open it 

Wish something would change soon


----------



## Abdelrahman Ehab (Jan 22, 2015)

*What did I do to use WhatsApp plus without get banned again*

First,  while ban process,  I moved Plus Folder out from WhatsApp Folder 

Then,  I uninstalled WhatsApp plus 6.72)  and installed official whatsApp from play store 

After that,  I waited till ban finished and take backup with Titanium Backup After ban finished) 

 Then,  I installed WhatsApp plus again but version 6.65 and restored the backup with Titanium Backup(I did it before opening Whats App plus) 

And now it worked perfect without problems expect themes isn't working You can hide online statue or hide blue ticks .. etc

 Hope it helps you guys


----------



## grajesh83 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi guys ,

I was trying  a  custom ROM Lollipop version , then i installed whatsapp from playstore and then installed whatsapp plus.. iam banned for 24hrs.

So , uninstall and installed original version  again . now its in 20hrs , should i do anything else apart from waiting  ? i deleted the whole whatsapp folder with out backup(stupid me ) .. but anything else to do ?


----------



## sheraz2 (Jan 22, 2015)

grajesh83 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I was trying  a  custom ROM Lollipop version , then i installed whatsapp from playstore and then installed whatsapp plus.. iam banned for 24hrs.
> 
> So , uninstall and installed original version  again . now its in 20hrs , should i do anything else apart from waiting  ? i deleted the whole whatsapp folder with out backup(stupid me ) .. but anything else to do ?

Click to collapse



No just wait and don't go back to whatsapp plus again because next Ban is 72 hours.


----------



## leitor79 (Jan 22, 2015)

any recommendation for theming whatsapp ugly colors, maybe using xposed framework? the font of my input box is gray, and the backgrouod is gray... also,  I  don't like the eye-burning white bubbles...


----------



## srajesa (Jan 22, 2015)

*whatsapp plus*

whatsapp plus was much more  better then original whatapp . If they are shutting down whatsapp plus then they should must give better then whatsapp . There are millions of users using whatsapp plus and they liked it and it was much easier then whatsapp ,they must give them whatsapp plus coz after using pluss ,whatsaap is a much older app . they should reconsider before banning it or they will get into a loss of losing there many clients and people who like whatsaap plus .


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 22, 2015)

*Modded WhatsApp+ to get undetected from banning.. Hoping it lasts and I will release it. *


----------



## appileh (Jan 22, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> *modded whatsapp+ to get undetected from banning.. Hoping it lasts and i will release it. *

Click to collapse



release it boss!!


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 22, 2015)

appileh said:


> release it boss!!

Click to collapse


*As I Said, Waiting to see if it gets banned. *


----------



## hansmeierxda (Jan 22, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> *Modded WhatsApp+ to get undetected from banning.. Hoping it lasts and I will release it. *

Click to collapse



Awesome!!!!! A million thanks! [emoji4] [emoji106] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122]


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 22, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> *Modded WhatsApp+ to get undetected from banning.. Hoping it lasts and I will release it. *

Click to collapse



The latest version of WA+? (v6.72)


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 22, 2015)

Pomeon said:


> The latest version of WA+? (v6.72)

Click to collapse



Yes, I have decided to do this on 6.72.


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 22, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> Yes, I have decided to do this on 6.72.

Click to collapse



Awesome. Hoping for the best!
Any idea after how many days of ban-free using WA+ you'll consider it "fixed" and release the app?


----------



## atiiiii (Jan 22, 2015)

????

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shreyseviltwin (Jan 22, 2015)

Reporting in some people are again running WhatsApp + updated version released after the ban process 

Sent from my HM 1SW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lionheart1910 (Jan 22, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> *Modded WhatsApp+ to get undetected from banning.. Hoping it lasts and I will release it. *

Click to collapse



We waiting ...who man beats mark. kikass


----------



## the_scotsman (Jan 22, 2015)

Remember we don't apks of WA+ to be posted on XDA.


----------



## Truepeace (Jan 22, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> *As I Said, Waiting to see if it gets banned. *

Click to collapse



You know better but I would suggest giving it to someone who got the 24 hours warning and moved to the official app since if he moves again to an unfixed version of whatsapp+, he'll get a 72 hours ban.


----------



## big88moe (Jan 22, 2015)

Shreyseviltwin said:


> Reporting in some people are again running WhatsApp + updated version released after the ban process
> 
> Sent from my HM 1SW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



There is no updated WhatsApp+ version released all development was stopped and there won't be any further updates what so ever for this project...

Any versions circulating online are modified versions by other people and have nothing to do with the original WhatsApp+ or Rafalense 

Btw I am Dr Mounib Al Rifai the owner of the WhatsApp+ official community


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 22, 2015)

the_scotsman said:


> Remember we don't apks of WA+ to be posted on XDA.

Click to collapse



I'm aware of that. 







Truepeace said:


> You know better but I would suggest giving it to someone who got the 24 hours warning and moved to the official app since if he moves again to an unfixed version of whatsapp+, he'll get a 72 hours ban.

Click to collapse



Thing is, WhatsApp backend may have fingerprinting system on, to check who has had used custom third party whatsapp applications which resulted in ban, if that probability is true, it is highly the user may get banned again which doesn't necessarily mean this fix won't be working. It's 23 Jan 3:24AM right now where I am, I plan to release it by 2PM, as I'm going for a nap and hoping this works. *fingers crossed*

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## imax1995 (Jan 22, 2015)

So whatsapp+ will reborn?


----------



## Truepeace (Jan 22, 2015)

imax1995 said:


> So whatsapp+ will reborn?

Click to collapse



No! Didn't you read big88moe's post? Whatsapp+ is dead = no further development of the app but now our friend mufti.arfan is trying to find a ban fix, but eventually whatsapp+ will get very old lacking the new features of whatsapp since whatsapp+ dev has stopped supporting it.


----------



## sheraz2 (Jan 22, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> I'm aware of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looking forward to it I'm banned for 72 hours. Where will you be releasing it?


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 22, 2015)

Perhaps use a (slightly) different name for WhatsApp+, since the WhatsApp+ community does not want to be associated with a 'new' release.


----------



## imax1995 (Jan 22, 2015)

Truepeace said:


> No! Didn't you read big88moe's post? Whatsapp+ is dead = no further development of the app but now our friend mufti.arfan is trying to find a ban fix, but eventually whatsapp+ will get very old lacking the new features of whatsapp since whatsapp+ dev has stopped supporting it.

Click to collapse



yeah i read but maybe with fix we can use it for a 1 long year before to find new dev, the normal whatsapp is so retard


----------



## Truepeace (Jan 22, 2015)

sheraz2 said:


> Looking forward to it I'm banned for 72 hours. Where will you be releasing it?

Click to collapse



You quoted the answer -_- "I plan to release it by 2PM"


----------



## lionheart1910 (Jan 22, 2015)

According what's time country. ..or tell us after 30 min may be?


----------



## Truepeace (Jan 22, 2015)

lionheart1910 said:


> According what's time country. ..or tell us after 30 min may be?

Click to collapse



He said it's 23 Jan 3:24AM right now in his country and he plans to release it on 2 pm, so if it's 23 Jan 12:38 am in ur country now, he'll release it around 11am, simple math


----------



## sheraz2 (Jan 22, 2015)

Truepeace said:


> You quoted the answer -_- "I plan to release it by 2PM"

Click to collapse



No I didn't. I asked where it will be released because it is not allowed on xda forums.


----------



## Truepeace (Jan 22, 2015)

sheraz2 said:


> No I didn't. I asked where it will be released because it is not allowed on xda forums.

Click to collapse



Oh I've misread it sorry.


----------



## s.mihir94 (Jan 23, 2015)

Guys i was also using whatsapp plus! I  got banned for 24  hours now its over!  But I get some message like your number is no longer allowed to use our service! Please help!


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 23, 2015)

s.mihir94 said:


> Guys i was also using whatsapp plus! I  got banned for 24  hours now its over!  But I get some message like your number is no longer allowed to use our service! Please help!

Click to collapse



Can you upload a screenshot?


----------



## s.mihir94 (Jan 23, 2015)

Pomeon said:


> Can you upload a screenshot?

Click to collapse



Here it is  
I soo want my whatsapp back!


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 23, 2015)

s.mihir94 said:


> Here it is
> I soo want my whatsapp back!

Click to collapse


http://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/general/23154266

Seems to be a permanent ban.


----------



## s.mihir94 (Jan 23, 2015)

I know  that but I read somewhere that they lift it too... Anything i Can do?


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 23, 2015)

s.mihir94 said:


> I know  that but I read somewhere that they lift it too... Anything i Can do?

Click to collapse



I can't find much information about permanent bans..

I think the best thing you can do now is contact WhatsApp and say that you think that your permanent ban is not fair, because you allready re-installed the original app. And that perhaps some WA+ files where left behind, which caused the permanent ban. 
Several other users where banned even after using original WA for weeks/months.

An other options is to say: F*** WA, I'll invite my friends to Telegram (or whatever other app).


----------



## s.mihir94 (Jan 23, 2015)

Pomeon said:


> I can't find much information about permanent bans..
> 
> I think the best thing you can do now is contact WhatsApp and say that you think that your permanent ban is not fair, because you allready re-installed the original app. And that perhaps some WA+ files where left behind, which caused the permanent ban.
> Several other users where banned even after using original WA for weeks/months.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I sent them an email! Hope they reply soon!
Otherwise i'll go for the second option


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 23, 2015)

s.mihir94 said:


> Lol I sent them an email! Hope they reply soon!
> Otherwise i'll go for the second option

Click to collapse



I also sent an e-mail.
I think the second option is the best option on long-term, since WA is considering adding advertisements to their application (and probably other 'features' that'll help digging their own grave even more).

Let me know when you receive a reply on your e-mail!


----------



## hello00 (Jan 23, 2015)

if i were, id the testing on a phone you never use..i wouldnt want my main number to be banned..i have a lot of friends that use wa...over 400


----------



## a59 (Jan 23, 2015)

It's disgusting that the people behind Whatsapp are willing to go as far as permanently banning someone for simply wanting to enhance their experience, i don't see how changing the app theme or any other WA+ feature deserves a *permanent* ban, this is a phone number they're banning not an e-mail address, people can't get a new number just so they could use whatsapp again, they should just double the ban hours with every "violation" attempt.


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 23, 2015)

So far so good, no ban till now. Will release it in a while over on my Google Plus.
Note : If you're banned this will not magically remove the ban, but this will prevent you from getting banned in future till the base of this WhatsApp plus is supported by WhatsApp. 

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## devoidx (Jan 23, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> So far so good, no ban till now. Will release it in a while over on my Google Plus.
> Note : If you're banned this will not magically remove the ban, but this will prevent you from getting banned in future till the base of this WhatsApp plus is supported by WhatsApp.
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



sounds great and all but my worry is this is gonna turn into a cat and mouse game which whatsapp will win at the end with alot of us ending up getting permanent bans lol...Im sure those bastards are keeping tabs on any new mods and they will counter


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 23, 2015)

devoidx said:


> sounds great and all but my worry is this is gonna turn into a cat and mouse game which whatsapp will win at the end with alot of us ending up getting permanent bans lol...Im sure those bastards are keeping tabs on any new mods and they will counter

Click to collapse



Well, you never know. 

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 23, 2015)

*WhatsApp Plus 6.72.1(Unofficial) Ban "Proof".*

*Here is the WhatsApp Plus(Unofficial 6.72.1) version by me.
*WhatsApp Plus 6.72.1(Unofficial) Ban "Proof".

This won't magically remove your ban timer if you are currently experiencing from it, but it shall prevent future banning. Please keep in mind, this shall work in two of the cases:
*1. WhatsApp doesn't ban you.
2. Till the base of this WhatsApp Plus is supported by WhatsApp backend.*

This is not an official WhatsApp plus release and not related to WhatsApp  Plus anyway, and is an individual effort.


MOD EDIT: Link removed

After installing as a precaution remove Plus folder from WhatsApp Directory on your phone/sdcard.
If you are already banned, this wont remove the clock, you will have to wait as per the clock to use it.
Secondly if you get banned even after this patch, that doesn't mean its not working, because WhatsApp backend maybe doing fingerprinting to see which users earlier were backend because of third party apps and they can ban them again.(Not always)﻿

Note: XDA or WhatsApp Plus official team is not related to this release in anyway.


----------



## zige (Jan 23, 2015)

It's nice that someone finds fix for these but i'm sure that unfortunately Whatsapp are going to block that fix also so that's why i don't want to install fixed Whatsapp+ or even WhatsappMD because someday they will ban those again and i don't want permament ban... I hope that some nice day Whatsapp will update they UI and also give us possibility to greater quality of pictures.


----------



## the_scotsman (Jan 23, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> Here is the WhatsApp Plus(Unofficial 6.72.1) version by me.
> WhatsApp Plus 6.72.1(Unofficial) Ban "Proof".

Click to collapse



I thought you said you were aware of our stance on this. No links.


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 23, 2015)

the_scotsman said:


> I thought you said you were aware of our stance on this. No links.

Click to collapse



Not even the external ones to my G+?   Oh Apologies, thanks for removing it. (Y)


----------



## the_scotsman (Jan 23, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> Not even the external ones?  Oh sorry removing it.

Click to collapse



Nope - linking to an external website is no different.


----------



## ujinking (Jan 23, 2015)

whatsapp plus should go independent. they have a descent following to do so if they wanted.


----------



## lionheart1910 (Jan 23, 2015)

I try but  noway still banned


----------



## anonymous-_ (Jan 23, 2015)

witch version of whatsapp is based? Latest with whatsapp web or?


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 23, 2015)

anonymous-_ said:


> witch version of whatsapp is based? Latest with whatsapp web or?

Click to collapse



The one W+ 6.72 was based on.

Edit:
*My tests show that :
For whatsapp plus 6.72.1 to work properly you need to do the following:
1. Install official whatsapp
2. Verify your number
3. Take backup using titanium backup(root)
4. uninstall official whatsapp
5. Install my modified WhatsApp Plus APK
6. Dont open WhatsApp plus
7. Restore Data only from WhatsApp backup
8. Works!*


----------



## Truepeace (Jan 23, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> Edit:
> *My tests show that :
> *

Click to collapse


*

I don't have root access and I've already verified my number a long time ago in order to use WA+.
So why do you use the Titanium backup for backuping what? Can't I just overwrite your + fix on my 6.72 version if it is working now?*


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 23, 2015)

Truepeace said:


> I don't have root access and I've already verified my number a long time ago in order to use WA+.
> So why do you use the Titanium backup for backuping what? Can't I just overwrite your + fix on my 6.72 version if it is working now?

Click to collapse



For backing up data(verified number) from WhatsApp official, so that I can restore that into WA+.
I think the APK wont install/overwrite due to conflicting signatures. 
* And the method I suggested is not recommended for users coming from very old WA+ builds like 6.27 etc.*


----------



## drsood (Jan 23, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> For whatsapp plus 6.72.1 to work properly you need to do the following:

Click to collapse



Where can i download your whatsapp+ plus modded ver. Do i need to follow the steps you mentioned if I still use whatsapp+ 6.72. I have not faced any ban as yet
Thanks


----------



## sheraz2 (Jan 23, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> For backing up data(verified number) from WhatsApp official, so that I can restore that into WA+.
> I think the APK wont install/overwrite due to conflicting signatures.
> * And the method I suggested is not recommended for users coming from very old WA+ builds like 6.27 etc.*

Click to collapse



Can you pm the link for your build


----------



## mjstallion (Jan 23, 2015)

mufti.arfan

Does your version allow to hide your last seen while seeing the other person's last seen?


----------



## JeremyMartin139 (Jan 23, 2015)

this very sad news


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 23, 2015)

drsood said:


> Where can i download your whatsapp+ plus modded ver. Do i need to follow the steps you mentioned if I still use whatsapp+ 6.72. I have not faced any ban as yet
> Thanks

Click to collapse





sheraz2 said:


> Can you pm the link for your build

Click to collapse



I can't post any WA+ links on XDA sorry. I have pinned it on my Google Profile.



mjstallion said:


> mufti.arfan
> 
> Does your version allow to hide your last seen while seeing the other person's last seen?

Click to collapse



It should be able to, though I suggest not to use any hide trick mods, as they can be among the things WhatsApp system may look for and result in ban.
P.S The apk I have released, is pure WhatsApp+ 6.72, with just modification so that it isn't detected.


----------



## Ninja_Gundam (Jan 23, 2015)

mufti.arfan I am  trying with yours solution..we will see..
btw, aren't u able to extract just the code for theming and made an xposed module? :"< I dont mind a ** about thick ,hide ecc. but the graphics as it was on wa+ is perfect and readable 


Chooo


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 23, 2015)

I have started getting confirmation both on Google+ and other places of contacts to me that the WhatsApp Plus 6.72.1 is now working fine and no bans reported. Kindly go through this download post and instructions post to know more:
As of now the complete workaround for using my modified apk is for root only users, if you are non-root and can test same/similar using Helium or any other non-root backup app do let me know. 
P.S I have tried modding older WA+ versions, but it has resulted in bans, so it is better to stick to 6.72.1 as of now. 

Download : CHECK MY RECENT POST ON GOOGLE PLUS PROFILE

MUST instructions: CHECK MY RECENT POST ON GOOGLE PLUS PROFILE



Ninja_Gundam said:


> mufti.arfan I am  trying with yours solution..we will see..
> btw, aren't u able to extract just the code for theming and made an xposed module? :"< I dont mind a ** about thick ,hide ecc. but the graphics as it was on wa+ is perfect and readable
> 
> 
> Chooo

Click to collapse



If I am not wrong there are some Xposed modules for WhatsApp that do themeing etc. As for hiding tricks etc are concerned, I personally think they are among the reasons apart from copyrights etc that have lead WhatsApp to take on such a move.


----------



## sheraz2 (Jan 23, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> I have started getting confirmation both on Google+ and other places of contacts to me that the WhatsApp Plus 6.72.1 is now working fine and no bans reported. Kindly go through this download post and instructions post to know more:
> As of now the complete workaround for using my modified apk is for root only users, if you are non-root and can test same/similar using Helium or any other non-root backup app do let me know.
> P.S I have tried modding older WA+ versions, but it has resulted in bans, so it is better to stick to 6.72.1 as of now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not on Google plus. Any chance of pm me or email me [email protected]


----------



## Kartik pat (Jan 23, 2015)

I was banned for 24 hrs after completing 24 hrs the time extended to 72 hrs :'(


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 23, 2015)

sheraz2 said:


> I'm not on Google plus. Any chance of pm me or email me [email protected]

Click to collapse



My posts are public on Google Plus. Just search "mufti arfan google plus" and you will find my profile.

Note: Please no further asking for links.


----------



## blankoi (Jan 23, 2015)

if you decide to uninstall whatsapp plus and install the original whatsapp, dont go back to installing whatsapp plus. because if you do, you'll be imposed 24 hours ban. Followed by 72 hours ban if you try to install again


----------



## Kartik pat (Jan 23, 2015)

blankoi said:


> if you decide to uninstall whatsapp plus and install the original whatsapp, dont go back to installing whatsapp plus. because if you do, you'll be imposed 24 hours ban. Followed by 72 hours ban if you try to install again

Click to collapse



I didn't install whatsapp plus again! 
Still i I'm now banned for 72 hrs after completing 24hrs. 
Don't know what logic they are applying


----------



## ondedark (Jan 23, 2015)

so sad to hear that :crying:


----------



## sjd_ (Jan 23, 2015)

*Not banned yet!*

Well ain't banned yet and i am feeling like the king of the world  and version of my whatsapp is 6.72!

I think whatsapp only banned those users who were registered recently and recently moved to wa+


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 23, 2015)

*Ok I think I have figured out a way for non-rooted users. I want someone to test it for me. Anyone?﻿*

The method would be like:

1. Installing Latest Official WhatsApp apk(modified by me to take backups from Helium)
2. Verify your phone using official WhatsApp.
If step 2 succeeds.​3. Take backup of WhatsApp (only Data) using Helium
4. Uninstall WhatsApp
5. Install WA+(modded by me for ban prevention)
6. Restore WhatsApp data to WA+
7. Let me know results.

Note: Only person whose number isn't currently banned can help me with it, doesn't matter if he was banned previously, but right now his ban counter must not be on.


----------



## Abdelrahman Ehab (Jan 23, 2015)

I got a method to still using WhatsApp plus without get banned again . You must read some notes before starting . 

Note :- 

★»»» If you are banned now and still using WhatsApp plus, uninstall it and install Official WhatsApp from play store .  ( If you want to take backup of your messeges, Still untill ban ended and qickly backup your messeges then uninstall it and install Official WhatsApp from play store )     " Don't wait more than 15 minites " 

★»»» If you use WhatsApp plus 6.65 and not banned , don't do this method . 

★»»» This method only for rooted devices . 

Instructions :- 

1- After installing Official WhatsApp, open it, vertify your number and restore your backup if you backuped before . 

2- Open Titanium Backup and backup (WhatsApp) . 

3- Uninstall WhatsApp and install WhatsApp plus 6.65 " Don't open it ". 

4- Open Titanium Backup and restore  ( data only )  of Official Whatsapp you backuped in step 2 . 

5- Open WhatsApp plus 6.65  and enjoy it 

"" You can hide online statue or hide blue ticks .. etc  without problems "" 

"" Themes isn't working "" 

Download links :-

On my site on ( Google + )

 " Search this email on Google + " 

[email protected]

Any quistions I'm here ?


----------



## alaa96 (Jan 23, 2015)

my friend got banned for 72 hours  ?!?! iam still not banned yet


----------



## grajesh83 (Jan 23, 2015)

i just completed my 24hrs punishment .. 

able to use whatsapp again .. but some of the contacts looks like they have banned or sumthing .. but i can get message from them but not their profile pics and status. 

anything still wrong ?


----------



## Trupal Patel (Jan 23, 2015)

If u are on whatsapp plus+ then delete it ...or in 3hrs u'll get 72 hours ban again...
Im facing it...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## grajesh83 (Jan 23, 2015)

Trupal Patel said:


> If u are on whatsapp plus+ then delete it ...or in 3hrs u'll get 72 hours ban again...
> Im facing it...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




No after ban i deleted all and install original one that time itself.. now since the ban is over , i thought all will run smooth .. but i find of the contacts looks empty with no pic n their status. thats y iam asking. But able to message them and receive the message too


----------



## Trupal Patel (Jan 23, 2015)

Okay then must be more of your contacts are banned for using whatsapp+ too...
I checked out..after secondary 72 hours ban implemented...im officially removed from whatsapp...my contact missing from others whatsapp list...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## leitor79 (Jan 23, 2015)

I hate whatsapp official client, It's not just it's ugly, the box where I write messages has grey text over grey background, it's like writing passwords all the time, but I believe that installing an unofficial client now is playing with fire. 

I appreciate an recognize the effort of some people here, but you have to understand that since w+ has millions of users, and only a small part of them has been banned, it can't be assured that a w+ modified client is secure because one, two or ten people hasn't been banned yet...

Regards and good luck!


----------



## Cilorf (Jan 23, 2015)

grajesh83 said:


> No after ban i deleted all and install original one that time itself.. now since the ban is over , i thought all will run smooth .. but i find of the contacts looks empty with no pic n their status. thats y iam asking. But able to message them and receive the message too

Click to collapse



Tell that people to Refresh their Contact List on WhatsApp:

Open Whatsapp > New Chat > Refresh

I read on another forum this will solve it.


----------



## Trupal Patel (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah right...
I think *grey over grey text would be a custom rom prolem...
Moreover uf you are on custom rom "whatsapp officials won't support you..."
I got this pop-up kind message when installed it on CM11.

If you are not on custom rom then you must mail officials about this problem...


Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## grajesh83 (Jan 23, 2015)

Cilorf said:


> Tell that people to Update their Contact List on WhatsApp:
> 
> Open Whatsapp > New Chat > Update
> 
> I read on another forum this will solve it.

Click to collapse



The ppl i cant c are having my number in their contact list... 
u mean to refresh the list ?


----------



## Cilorf (Jan 23, 2015)

grajesh83 said:


> The ppl i cant c are having my number in their contact list...
> u mean to refresh the list ?

Click to collapse



Exactly.

Sorry, I'm not english and I translated the word literally on my language.


----------



## leitor79 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi trupal,

Yes, I have cm 10.1 installed, and I got the popup too. I was pretty sure it has to do with that. However, I won't quit cyanogenmod because whatsapp. Whatsapp should let people personalize colors. I workarund that with whatsapp+.

Thank your for your answer!


----------



## hello00 (Jan 23, 2015)

sjawad said:


> Well ain't banned yet and i am feeling like the king of the world  and version of my whatsapp is 6.72!
> 
> I think whatsapp only banned those users who were registered recently and recently moved to wa+

Click to collapse



dont put your hope too high..the higher you fly the harder you fall


----------



## JimzFreebies (Jan 23, 2015)

Working WA+ will be up with link and instructions in 1hr in JiMz Freebies (google it). Everything will work. No ban. Tested for more than 24hrs.


----------



## devoidx (Jan 23, 2015)

hello00 said:


> dont put your hope too high..the higher you fly the harder you fall

Click to collapse



your jessica alba signature is driving me insane!


----------



## lionheart1910 (Jan 23, 2015)

jimmy_coolguy2006 said:


> Working WA+ will be up with link and instructions in 1hr in JiMz Freebies (google it). Everything will work. No ban. Tested for more than 24hrs.

Click to collapse



Link plz


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 23, 2015)

Of course they did. Zuckerberg can't sell personal data to other companies if the users are using Whatsapp+...


----------



## halloarno (Jan 23, 2015)

For those Who are feeling naked cause everybody can see 'last seen' and status: original wa has also an option to hide it. Go to settings, account, privacy.

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lionheart1910 (Jan 23, 2015)

Guys..trust news ...remove banned for whatsapp 
Mod Edit: Please do not direct people to sites that contain warez.  Thanks!
He realse tonight may be
Be contacted?


----------



## JimzFreebies (Jan 23, 2015)

lionheart1910 said:


> Link plz

Click to collapse



Just finished the mod bro. Its 00:42am now. Uploaded modded whatsapp to file sharing site. Only left is, to create post in JiMz Freebies with link and instructions. Please wait for some more time. I will do it as soon as possible. Please keep in mind that ROOT IS REQUIRED.


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 23, 2015)

jimmy_coolguy2006 said:


> Just finished the mod bro. Its 00:42am now. Uploaded modded whatsapp to file sharing site. Only left is, to create post in JiMz Freebies with link and instructions. Please wait for some more time. I will do it as soon as possible. Please keep in mind that ROOT IS REQUIRED.

Click to collapse



Any method you've found for non root users? I did release same thing, but have found out most/many users are usually non root. 

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JimzFreebies (Jan 23, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> Any method you've found for non root users? I did release same thing, but have found out most/many users are usually non root.
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No bro. Not possible for Non Root users. You will get ban. 
I modded 6.27d version earlier. It worked but keep crashing. So, did other version. Now working fine.


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 23, 2015)

jimmy_coolguy2006 said:


> No bro. Not possible for Non Root users. You will get ban.
> I modded 6.27d version earlier. It worked but keep crashing. So, did other version. Now working fine.

Click to collapse



With 6.72D, the Smali is bit different as I've noted, so are the methods etc. 
I'm also now getting reports that users are not getting banned after using the moded apk by me,even with hide ticks (though I don't know how long it will last)
? 
Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JimzFreebies (Jan 23, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> With 6.72D, the Smali is bit different as I've noted, so are the methods etc.
> I'm also now getting reports that users are not getting banned after using the moded apk by me,even with hide ticks (though I don't know how long it will last)
> ?
> Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm currently using hide features including online status, double/blue tick. Working fine. I didn't modded 6.72 version but 6.65 version as its safest version.


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 23, 2015)

jimmy_coolguy2006 said:


> I'm currently using hide features including online status, double/blue tick. Working fine. I didn't modded 6.72 version but 6.65 version as its safest version.

Click to collapse



I would suggest then 6.60, because I've another phone number which uses it and it didn't get banned. And initially in my internal testing I used it on another number after modding it and it turned out to be good. 
P.S the moded apk I released is based on 6.72 and is working fine as well.

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JimzFreebies (Jan 23, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> I would suggest then 6.60, because I've another phone number which uses it and it didn't get banned. And initially in my internal testing I used it on another number after modding it and it turned out to be good.
> P.S the moded apk I released is based on 6.72 and is working fine as well.
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Actually,  best version is 6.27 as we can hide our status and see other's status. In other versions, we can hide but can't see other's status. 
BUT the problem in it is that it keeps crashing.
If someone fix its crashing issue then i wil mod it to work. .

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 23, 2015)

jimmy_coolguy2006 said:


> Actually,  best version is 6.27 as we can hide our status and see other's status. In other versions, we can hide but can't see other's status.
> BUT the problem in it is that it keeps crashing.
> If someone fix its crashing issue then i wil mod it to work. .
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tell me one thing, when you moded 6.27D did you restore any data to it? From newer whatsapp plus version? 

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jah2110 (Jan 23, 2015)

jimmy_coolguy2006 said:


> I'm currently using hide features including online status, double/blue tick. Working fine. I didn't modded 6.72 version but 6.65 version as its safest version.

Click to collapse



give us the link!! thx


----------



## JimzFreebies (Jan 23, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> Tell me one thing, when you moded 6.27D did you restore any data to it? From newer whatsapp plus version?
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No, its too risky. I will try it on my new no. to restore. Wil let u know 2morrow as its 01:50am here. Gonna slerp now. .


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 23, 2015)

jimmy_coolguy2006 said:


> No, its too risky. I will try it on my new no. to restore. Wil let u know 2morrow as its 01:50am here. Gonna slerp now. .

Click to collapse



Same here, I'm in India too. 
Well if you restore from new whatsapp plus version, my logcats showed sqlite crash etc etc and I assumed something up with new db not flexible with old whatsapp plus. Just an assumption though. 
Good night. 

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ROADKING17 (Jan 23, 2015)

Mufti are we allowed to installing themes on modified version?


----------



## jah2110 (Jan 23, 2015)

where is the link?


----------



## mjstallion (Jan 23, 2015)

Looks like I'll stick with stock until a modded 6.27 is released.


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 23, 2015)

ROADKING17 said:


> Mufti are we allowed to installing themes on modified version?

Click to collapse



You can do theming yourself, because theme link of whatsapp plus is down now. 

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ROADKING17 (Jan 23, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> You can do theming yourself, because theme link of whatsapp plus is down now.
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Awesome thanks


----------



## jah2110 (Jan 23, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> You can do theming yourself, because theme link of whatsapp plus is down now.
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



where is the link? thx


----------



## Truepeace (Jan 23, 2015)

jah2110 said:


> where is the link? thx

Click to collapse



Search this thread! They said links are not allowed on xda and the modder mentionned that everything will be uploaded on his google+ page that you can find in his account.


----------



## jah2110 (Jan 23, 2015)

Truepeace said:


> Search this thread! They said links are not allowed on xda and the modder mentionned that everything will be uploaded on his google+ page that you can find in his account.

Click to collapse



i see in her page and dont have there....


----------



## Truepeace (Jan 23, 2015)

jah2110 said:


> i see in her page and dont have there....

Click to collapse



Yes there is if you click on Contact info..


----------



## JimzFreebies (Jan 24, 2015)

mjstallion said:


> Looks like I'll stick with stock until a modded 6.27 is released.

Click to collapse



Actually, 6.27 version had a bug. It keeps crashing. If someone fix the crashes, then i can mod that to work.


----------



## kalokagathia (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm using one version not updated and i didn't get banned. 
Man that sucks so bad.

I hate that people know when i read their message or that i am online, cuz i hate answering people right away.
Anyway, **** this.


----------



## Shreyseviltwin (Jan 24, 2015)

big88moe said:


> There is no updated WhatsApp+ version released all development was stopped and there won't be any further updates what so ever for this project...
> 
> Any versions circulating online are modified versions by other people and have nothing to do with the original WhatsApp+ or Rafalense
> 
> Btw I am Dr Mounib Al Rifai the owner of the WhatsApp+ official community

Click to collapse



MOD EDIT: Link removed. please check this. People are confirming that it works. No offence just curious. 

Sent from my HM 1SW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 24, 2015)

Shreyseviltwin said:


> MOD EDIT: Link removed. please check this. People are confirming that it works. No offence just curious.
> 
> Sent from my HM 1SW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It should, it uses whatsapp md as its base. 

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## msk83 (Jan 24, 2015)

Shreyseviltwin said:


> MOD EDIT: Link removed. please check this. People are confirming that it works. No offence just curious.
> 
> Sent from my HM 1SW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



For me everything works but notifications. I do not get all notifications when a new message comes. 

Wysłane z Mi2s


----------



## Svid (Jan 24, 2015)

The only reason i used modified WhatsApp because WhatsApp dosen't have Meterial style yet.


----------



## big88moe (Jan 24, 2015)

Shreyseviltwin said:


> MOD EDIT: Link removed. please check this. People are confirming that it works. No offence just curious.
> 
> Sent from my HM 1SW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes I already spoke with rahil to remove Rafalense same from his version as we are not associated with him or his app development in any way


----------



## golfgtiedition30 (Jan 24, 2015)

72 hour ban here. I'm very angry because I've paid for this app. I won't be paying again..


----------



## Waterskier (Jan 24, 2015)

msk83 said:


> For me everything works but notifications. I do not get all notifications when a new message comes.
> 
> Wysłane z Mi2s

Click to collapse



Well done, everything works fine. Imported settings may be slightly different from plus version, so check them out.


----------



## msk83 (Jan 24, 2015)

I've already found the answer. Post can be erased.


----------



## Abdelrahman Ehab (Jan 24, 2015)

Shreyseviltwin said:


> MOD EDIT: Link removed. please check this. People are confirming that it works. No offence just curious.
> 
> Sent from my HM 1SW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes , It works with me ?


----------



## back2android (Jan 24, 2015)

*Whatsapp Reborn 1*

Yes, its working perfectly fine. The description says Antiban version. But i dont understand how can that be possible.
I am using Whatsapp Plus since a year.
I am not yet blocked..


----------



## Waterskier (Jan 24, 2015)

back2android said:


> Yes, its working perfectly fine. The description says Antiban version. But i dont understand how can that be possible.
> I am using Whatsapp Plus since a year.
> I am not yet blocked..

Click to collapse



It happens when you uninstall the app. While you run the authentication of a next installation, they detect the not genuine signature and kill you.


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 24, 2015)

Waterskier said:


> It happens when you uninstall the app. While you run the authentication of a next installation, they detect the not genuine signature and kill you.

Click to collapse



Where do they find the signature, when the Whatsapp mod had been uninstalled?


----------



## Waterskier (Jan 24, 2015)

Pomeon said:


> Where do they find the signature, when the Whatsapp mod had been uninstalled?

Click to collapse



No problem if you reinstall the official version. But if you install W+ it is detected. No troubles with the antiban mod. However, if are not currently banned, you can go on with W+ unless you uninstall it.


----------



## D-m-x (Jan 25, 2015)

Just FYI, after the 72h Ban the next one is going to be 120h. Someone in a German Android Forum confirmed that.


----------



## Trupal Patel (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok so antiban version working or not?
Anybody here tested it?
Im just fresh released from 72 hours ban...willing to find out it works or not...?
I would try my self but 120 hours ban report stopped me

Sent from Samsung GT-S5360 using xda free


----------



## nainaabd (Jan 25, 2015)

DAMM i just restored my nanndriod backup which was using whatsapp+ and got ban 70hrs+.I just came back from 24hrs ban yesterday .didnt think my nandroid backup will get me banned .Any solutions found so far ?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 25, 2015)

Trupal Patel said:


> Ok so antiban version working or not?
> Anybody here tested it?
> Im just fresh released from 72 hours ban...willing to find out it works or not...?
> I would try my self but 120 hours ban report stopped me
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it's working as well. 




nainaabd said:


> DAMM i just restored my nanndriod backup which was using whatsapp+ and got ban 70hrs+.I just came back from 24hrs ban yesterday .didnt think my nandroid backup will get me banned .Any solutions found so far ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you're banned, just remember you've to wait till the time gets over then you can use Whatsapp reborn by +osmdroid or my moded Whatsapp plus. 


Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Trupal Patel (Jan 25, 2015)

Report/update :
On 2.3.6 GB device That ban proof whatsapp force closes on startup...
"For Anyone around with GB device"
As it was already happening on WA+ ver 6.72



Sent from Samsung GT-S5360 using xda app


----------



## crashmekiran (Jan 25, 2015)

Trupal Patel said:


> Report/update :
> On 2.3.6 GB device That ban proof whatsapp force closes on startup...
> "For Anyone around with GB device"
> As it was already happening on WA+ ver 6.72

Click to collapse



Ya anything after WA+ v6.65 doesn't work in 2.3 + (HTC Wildfire S)


----------



## Ba7rani (Jan 25, 2015)

Today early morning I finished my second banned "72 hrs", before that I changed "WhatsApp" folder name, cleared caches and data from setting/apps/all/whatsapp , uninstalled it.

then download official Wts , active my number, wait till banned time finished, then directly put another admin on my groups "which they will add me later as admin, not as member hehehe" , delete my whole account from setting / privacy / account , then I copy and paste chat data, media to WhatsApp folder and re-creation account with restore chat.

now 6 hrs left, no 120 hrs banned  , I pay 0.99 $ also for 1 year to WhatsApp  


sorry for my weak language : )


----------



## Trupal Patel (Jan 25, 2015)

Yup i know..
For GB devices...its dead end...
Old devs didn't knew about it even crash report wasn't going through...and new devs probably won't get to it...

Hopefully i'm getting zenfone 5 next week

Sent from Samsung GT-S5360 using xda free app


----------



## jah2110 (Jan 25, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> Yes it's working as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @mufti.arfan your whatapps  works fine in galaxy s5? Thx.


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 25, 2015)

jah2110 said:


> @mufti.arfan your whatapps  works fine in galaxy s5? Thx.

Click to collapse



Yes it should work fine if instructions are followed correctly. 

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jah2110 (Jan 25, 2015)

mufti.arfan said:


> Yes it should work fine if instructions are followed correctly.
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Can you put the instructions here please?


----------



## JimzFreebies (Jan 25, 2015)

MOD EDIT: Directing users to a warez website is not allowed.

OMG.. But i didn't give the link.


----------



## the_scotsman (Jan 25, 2015)

Guys, a number of posts have been removed or edited by mods in the last few days. Linking to, or providing instructions to find any modded WhatsApp Plus type file is not allowed. There's a reason they're banning people who use them. There's also a reason XDA was issued with a C&D. 

If anymore links or instructions to google a website are posted, the thread will end up closed.


----------



## JimzFreebies (Jan 25, 2015)

the_scotsman said:


> Guys, a number of posts have been removed or edited by mods in the last few days. Linking to, or providing instructions to find any modded WhatsApp Plus type file is not allowed. There's a reason they're banning people who use them. There's also a reason XDA was issued with a C&D.
> 
> If anymore links or instructions to google a website are posted, the thread will end up closed.

Click to collapse



Ok bro. Thanks for informing. .

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowcore (Jan 25, 2015)

How does it make sense to ban users for using a third party app? Not a whatsapp user but with this type of public stunt from whatsapp/facebook, I wouldnt ever bother with it. If it breaks their TOS, fine, but how does that make it any more intelligent to waste your customers?
People should jump ship and reteach them the meaning of "Customer is king". This isnt some sort of law people broke, but their tos.
As for the DMCA clains, oh boy, thats another can of worms for another discussion. Suffice to say that XDA recieving a C&D because somebody posts a link is in itself a joke.

Maybe JB Online Media should change their HQ to somewhere where regional laws are more friendly towards the user and less towards copyright bullying.


----------



## D-m-x (Jan 25, 2015)

Welcome to the New World. Remember back in the Day when ICQ, MSN Messenger and AIM were popular. No one gave a **** if the User used a 3rd Party Client like Trillian. Well this changed, but Whatsapp will also be gone one day when something new shows up.


----------



## sohebq (Jan 25, 2015)

shadowcore said:


> How does it make sense to ban users for using a third party app? Not a whatsapp user but with this type of public stunt from whatsapp/facebook, I wouldnt ever bother with it. If it breaks their TOS, fine, but how does that make it any more intelligent to waste your customers?
> People should jump ship and reteach them the meaning of "Customer is king". This isnt some sort of law people broke, but their tos.
> As for the DMCA clains, oh boy, thats another can of worms for another discussion. Suffice to say that XDA recieving a C&D because somebody posts a link is in itself a joke.
> 
> Maybe JB Online Media should change their HQ to somewhere where regional laws are more friendly towards the user and less towards copyright bullying.

Click to collapse



The probable reason for banning is that plus version was using whatsapp server so how can they allow it.

Sent from Galaxy Note 3 (The beauty & beast)


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 25, 2015)

It's all about maintaining a monopoly in the market. 

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JimzFreebies (Jan 25, 2015)

I think PLUS version developers will move to TELEGRAM and will make it TELEGRAM+. Because maximum users need that as its design & working is same as of whatsapp. Also, its having more functions

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## saqibkhan (Jan 25, 2015)

I second that.. but does telegram really need a plus version ? 

Sent from my R800i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## a59 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm against permanent banning but Whatsapp makers have the right to protect their service regardless you and i think of this, it's their right to dictate the terms under which their app should be used to interact with others, personally i have never used options such as hiding online/disabling double tick or single tick for read messages, i just modified a pre-made theme to my own taste, don't care much about other functions.


----------



## sohebq (Jan 25, 2015)

jimmy_coolguy2006 said:


> I think PLUS version developers will move to TELEGRAM and will make it TELEGRAM+. Because maximum users need that as its design & working is same as of whatsapp. Also, its having more functions
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And do you think telegram will close their eyes?

Sent from Galaxy Note 3 (The beauty & beast)


----------



## JimzFreebies (Jan 25, 2015)

sohebq said:


> And do you think telegram will close their eyes?
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note 3 (The beauty & beast)

Click to collapse



Actually it has some extra features than whatsapp like we can send any file from it whether its apk or pdf. And UI is approximately same like WA. And i think its open source. . May be they will not ban(i heard from somewhere).


----------



## lionheart1910 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes...if developers can import contacts and group from whatsapp to telegram automatically and modding telegram like whatsapp plus..
....if it's possible after some time ..whatsapp will die


----------



## D-m-x (Jan 25, 2015)

As awesome as that would be, I don't think this will happen. Plus Users are the Minority here, regular Users (I'm guessing about 90-95%) don't care about Customizations or sending Files rather than Pictures or Videos. They propably don't even know there Pictures get compressed. So why would they move sometime in the near future?


----------



## JimzFreebies (Jan 25, 2015)

D-m-x said:


> As awesome as that would be, I don't think this will happen. Plus Users are the Minority here, regular Users (I'm guessing about 90-95%) don't care about Customizations or sending Files rather than Pictures or Videos. They propably don't even know there Pictures get compressed. So why would they move sometime in the near future?

Click to collapse



Bro. There was Orkut which was most popular than fb in india. But its gone now. I think WA time is coming close if they will continue to ban the people. .


----------



## jecarfor (Jan 25, 2015)

sohebq said:


> And do you think telegram will close their eyes?
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note 3 (The beauty & beast)

Click to collapse



Yes they will close their eyes, because telegram has an open API that lets to develop custom versions of the app as highly customized as you can, they even promote developers to code their own telegram app. And when it comes to security, they even claim that if you can crack MProto you can receive 300.000 USD entering their cracking contest.


----------



## jah2110 (Jan 25, 2015)

jimmy_coolguy2006 said:


> I think PLUS version developers will move to TELEGRAM and will make it TELEGRAM+. Because maximum users need that as its design & working is same as of whatsapp. Also, its having more functions
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I follow your instructions bit I can't verify Mi phone number, only installing de original whatsapp. .. any idea haw I can't installed without install de original?


----------



## rzlybb (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm using Whatsapp+ no ban yet n....n


----------



## JimzFreebies (Jan 26, 2015)

jah2110 said:


> I follow your instructions bit I can't verify Mi phone number, only installing de original whatsapp. .. any idea haw I can't installed without install de original?

Click to collapse



Can't give instructions here as xda rules. PM me.


----------



## Kernel ranger (Jan 26, 2015)

Correct me if am wrong but looks like when you cross the 24hr ban it starts becoming fun to get banned otherwise how would you explain people with 120hr ban and asking for more?


----------



## DeeZZ_NuuZZ (Jan 26, 2015)

i'm banned now the third time...the first time with WA+ for 24 hours...the second time with original whatsapp for 72 hours and now again original whatsapp again banned for 118 hours...will try the different unban tricks...hope it helps  otherwise if someone knows how to unban please tell


----------



## liamR (Jan 26, 2015)

One-M8-Master said:


> i'm banned now the third time...the first time with WA+ for 24 hours...the second time with original whatsapp for 72 hours and now again original whatsapp again banned for 118 hours...will try the different unban tricks...hope it helps  otherwise if someone knows how to unban please tell

Click to collapse



Check with file Explorer if the Whatsapp folder contains "PLUS" sub folder. When you uninstall WA+ it leaves the PLUS sub folder in Whatsapp folder, maybe that the reason you keep getting banned.


----------



## DeeZZ_NuuZZ (Jan 26, 2015)

liamR said:


> Check with file Explorer if the Whatsapp folder contains "PLUS" sub folder. When you uninstall WA+ it leaves the PLUS sub folder in Whatsapp folder, maybe that the reason you keep getting banned.

Click to collapse



no doesn't help already removed the folder and also renamed it multiple times...


----------



## ekksman (Jan 26, 2015)

A colleague of mine has an old version and has not received a ban , so it would seem maybe installation of an older version may avoid ban, if someone can confirm


----------



## liamR (Jan 26, 2015)

One-M8-Master said:


> no doesn't help already removed the folder and also renamed it multiple times...

Click to collapse



Do you have root? Did you try to wipe Dalvik and Cache? Maybe worth a shot... 



ekksman said:


> A colleague of mine has an old version and has not received a ban , so it would seem maybe installation of an older version may avoid ban, if someone can confirm

Click to collapse



I have on one of my phones WA+ v6.65 still working without a problem, but that doesn't mean that it's ban proof. They ban randomly so only time will tell (maybe they insert the ban code in later versions).


----------



## Antiga Prime (Jan 26, 2015)

liamR said:


> Check with file Explorer if the Whatsapp folder contains "PLUS" sub folder. When you uninstall WA+ it leaves the PLUS sub folder in Whatsapp folder, maybe that the reason you keep getting banned.

Click to collapse



I seriously doubt WA is checking for the presence of the "Plus" folder. In case anyone is interested, I've uninstalled/reinstalled WA+ several times in the past two days, didn't get banned. I don't delete/rename folders, verify my number, etc.

I don't know how other's are doing when changing ROMs, but you only need to verify your WA number once, then every time I remove/install WA+ again, you just restore the app data with Titanium Backup, so I'm pretty sure that all WA is doing is checking for the signature when verifying/installing WA.

I guess we'll see if I ever get banned. Maybe they are just checking for the signature and then banning people randomly, who knows.


----------



## rimbotti (Jan 26, 2015)

Got banned twice, found the download link on FB and carefully followed instructions. No probs whatsoever,it works like a charm.  Hope is gonna last, but it seems too good to be true Lol Only time will tell...


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 26, 2015)

A friend of mine and I both still use v6.65 without a single ban.  

Sent from my GT-I8190 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------




Antiga Prime said:


> I seriously doubt WA is checking for the presence of the "Plus" folder. In case anyone is interested, I've uninstalled/reinstalled WA+ several times in the past two days, didn't get banned. I don't delete/rename folders, verify my number, etc.
> 
> I don't know how other's are doing when changing ROMs, but you only need to verify your WA number once, then every time I remove/install WA+ again, you just restore the app data with Titanium Backup, so I'm pretty sure that all WA is doing is checking for the signature when verifying/installing WA.
> 
> I guess we'll see if I ever get banned. Maybe they are just checking for the signature and then banning people randomly, who knows.

Click to collapse



But most users got their first ban were not re-installing the app. They just got banned suddenly. 

Maybe WA started automatically verifying every account on January 20th, without knowledge of the users. This way they banned all te users of WA+ at that time.

After completing the verification of all users, they now only check (and maybe ban) the users who try to verify their account after (re-)installation. 


Sent from my GT-I8190 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sohebq (Jan 26, 2015)

Same here 6.70. Not even a single ban.

Sent from Galaxy Note 3 (The beauty & beast)


----------



## zige (Jan 26, 2015)

Wtf they are flipping off now... I never said that i was banned and i even didnr was banned because i changed to official just when they started ban users... Just received mail by Whatsapp support (see attachment). Lol i think they sended that message to everyone which was contacted them. I only gived them feedback which they didnt even read.

And if someone dont remember, here was my first message to them:   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=58312153&postcount=21
And then send me copy&paste reply (see attachment #2).


----------



## Antiga Prime (Jan 26, 2015)

Pomeon said:


> But most users got their first ban were not re-installing the app. They just got banned suddenly.
> 
> Maybe WA started automatically verifying every account on January 20th, without knowledge of the users. This way they banned all te users of WA+ at that time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, they definitely did *not* check all users, because I, and others, never got banned (I've been on WA+ 6.72 since that update came out).


----------



## Pomeon (Jan 26, 2015)

zige said:


> Wtf they are flipping off now... I never said that i was banned and i even didnr was banned because i changed to official just when they started ban users... Just received mail by Whatsapp support (see attachment). Lol i think they sended that message to everyone which was contacted them. I only gived them feedback which they didnt even read.
> 
> And if someone dont remember, here was my first message to them:   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=58312153&postcount=21
> And then send me copy&paste reply (see attachment #2).

Click to collapse



Same here. I had a question about something, so I sent them an email. They replied with the same standard email you received. 
I replied with "That's not what my Mod Edit for Childish language ." in subject. 
Then I decided I'll never ever pay for WhatsApp. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------




Antiga Prime said:


> Well, they definitely did *not* check all users, because I, and others, never got banned (I've been on WA+ 6.72 since that update came out).

Click to collapse



Hmm, true. I never got banned too, but I'm on v6.65. 
So, what dìd they do? Scan a random part of the users? 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cilorf (Jan 26, 2015)

One-M8-Master said:


> i'm banned now the third time...the first time with WA+ for 24 hours...the second time with original whatsapp for 72 hours and now again original whatsapp again banned for 118 hours...will try the different unban tricks...hope it helps  otherwise if someone knows how to unban please tell

Click to collapse



Try this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3010098 It totally worked for me.

You're welcome.


----------



## LiVeBeaT (Jan 26, 2015)

Installed 6.55, got banned right away...


----------



## DeeZZ_NuuZZ (Jan 27, 2015)

Cilorf said:


> Try this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3010098 It totally worked for me.
> 
> You're welcome.

Click to collapse



Sorry but doesn't work, am banned still around 70 hours and as soon as I verify my number I'm still banned with the same amount as before..so I guess I have to wait and try it again...verify it, save immediately with titanium the data and yea...doing a backup every few hours haha...

Gesendet von meinem One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## zige (Jan 27, 2015)

Pomeon said:


> Same here. I had a question about something, so I sent them an email. They replied with the same standard email you received.
> I replied with "That's not what my Mod Edit for Childish language ." in subject.
> Then I decided I'll never ever pay for WhatsApp.

Click to collapse



Uhm yeah, i dont think that language what you used before mod edit (yeah i saw it from XDA email) isn't gonna help  anything if you want proper answer. I know that someone is angry about this but still, that language... NO NO NO!


----------



## hello00 (Jan 27, 2015)

installed whatsapp v1.00 reborn..no bans..cannot live with this


----------



## JimzFreebies (Jan 27, 2015)

One-M8-Master said:


> Sorry but doesn't work, am banned still around 70 hours and as soon as I verify my number I'm still banned with the same amount as before..so I guess I have to wait and try it again...verify it, save immediately with titanium the data and yea...doing a backup every few hours haha...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem One X mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Check PM

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## zainsy (Jan 27, 2015)

so guys anyone who has downloaded the v.1.00 antiban ver got banned? 
how long have u been using it ? 
i got back after a 70 hour ban and don't want to risk it 
is it safe ?


----------



## zige (Jan 27, 2015)

zainsy said:


> so guys anyone who has downloaded the v.1.00 antiban ver got banned?
> how long have u been using it ?
> i got back after a 70 hour ban and don't want to risk it
> is it safe ?

Click to collapse



Mate just use WhatsappMD or official Whatsapp. Those are safe for 100% (i'm using WhatsappMD).


----------



## zainsy (Jan 27, 2015)

zige said:


> Mate just use WhatsappMD or official Whatsapp. Those are safe for 100% (i'm using WhatsappMD).

Click to collapse



thanks for the advice mate .. i use whatsapp+ for the online notification toast ...  ...  
if it is risky it is not worth it :crying: 
whatsapp+ was a really awesome app...and it is sad how the facebook kid killed it this way


----------



## GioCuz (Jan 27, 2015)

*...*

Hi guys! I am continuing to use whatsapp + without any problem. I followed the instructions contained in a post.
1. I installed whatsapp original and verified the number.
2. I made the backup with Titanium, and then uninstalled WA
3. Installed WA + and restored data.

Until now all right!


----------



## Saltwarehouze (Jan 27, 2015)

GioCuz said:


> Hi guys! I am continuing to use whatsapp + without any problem. I followed the instructions contained in a post.
> 1. I installed whatsapp original and verified the number.
> 2. I made the backup with Titanium, and then uninstalled WA
> 3. Installed WA + and restored data.
> ...

Click to collapse




☺☺


----------



## zelendel (Jan 28, 2015)

If it is for d out people are using the pm system to pass it around you will be banned.  No warnings.


----------



## zige (Jan 28, 2015)

zelendel said:


> If it is for d out people are using the pm system to pass it around you will be banned.  No warnings.

Click to collapse



Maybe it's lot easier to everyone just close this thread? There isn't anymore talking about Whatsapp ban 3rd party users, these guys just only talk how to get Wa+ fixed versions and about that fixed version so my opinion is that it's easier just close this thread.


----------



## the_scotsman (Jan 28, 2015)

Good point - this thread has turned into a "how to get around the WhatsApp ban.

Now that WhatsApp+ is no more, this thread is no longer required.


----------

